# LET THE CRICKET BEGIN



## justjohn (21 November 2006)

: Two more sleeps then SWEET revenge


----------



## sleeper88 (21 November 2006)

5-0 whitewash..send those poms packing


----------



## blueroo (21 November 2006)

At last! A decent thread


----------



## billhill (21 November 2006)

Been waiting too long for the cricket. The poms look pretty underdone a bit like us last year. Looking forward to seeing some young blood in the aussie team. Should be an excellent series.


----------



## watsonc (21 November 2006)

I don't think the Poms will be easy beats. I'm not very happy with Australia's ageing side.
I think Glenn McGrath should hang his boots up at the end of this Ashes Series, and retire in Australia on a good note.


----------



## juddy (21 November 2006)

My first test (dream) team:

Chris Rogers
Phil Jacques
Ricky Ponting (c)
Marcus North
Michael Hussey
Shane Watson
Brad Haddin
Shane Warne 
Brett Lee
Stuart Clark
Michell Johnson

12th man - Michael Clarke


----------



## bowser (21 November 2006)

I'm bullish on FGL with the barmy army in town 

But seriously, I'm looking forward to a good series...


----------



## sleeper88 (21 November 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> My first test (dream) team:
> 
> Chris Rogers
> Phil Jacques
> ...




hmm Haddin over Gilly!! how can you not include a guy like Gilly, anyways here's my first XI

P Jaques 
M Hussey 
R Ponting
M North 
M Clarke 
S Watson 
A Gilchrist 
S Warne 
B Lee 
M Johnson 
G McGrath 

C White (12th man)


----------



## The Mint Man (22 November 2006)

Go Australia, beat the **** out of them  
:horse:  :ald:  :laser_sho  :bricks1:


----------



## Prospector (22 November 2006)

I think it will be a disappointing series if you want to watch good cricket.  I am betting the ACB will be refunding monies for tickets for days 5 on all the test matches (unless we have a lot of rain delays) and people having paid for Day 4 tickets in advance will be very disappointed.

Oh, and it will be Australia winning, not the poor decimated English!

Hope I'm wrong though!  I just like to watch good cricket, and like to see the Aussies deal with some difficulties - sometimes they get it too easy methinks and that shows in their behaviour!


----------



## The Mint Man (23 November 2006)

here we go, here we go, here we gooo


----------



## The Mint Man (23 November 2006)

won the toss... going to have a bat...  
let the action begin


----------



## bigdog (23 November 2006)

My boony doll announced that the game was about to start 15 minutes prior to start of play

Dates and times must be programmed


----------



## chops_a_must (23 November 2006)

Now that most of the team is made up of Western Australians, I no longer have to barrack for the opposition.

We're kicking a*se in the footy, we've stacked up the cricket team, we're also keeping the Australian economy afloat and paying for Tasmania's sorry existence. Gee, we really should have become our own country in the 30s.  :


----------



## bvbfan (23 November 2006)

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Now that most of the team is made up of Western Australians, I no longer have to barrack for the opposition.




Remember Gillie is a New South Welshman, moved across because he was behind Phil Emery in the state line up.

One of the few in the team I actually like, he was a pretty good when I was in his group at a coaching clinic about 10years ago


----------



## Bomba (23 November 2006)

Are those Boonie talking dolls available this year?

If so where can i get one from?

Aussies well on top at the end of day 1.  Ponting is on fire. Had a stroke of luck with an LBW appeal from Giles, but batted superbly.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (23 November 2006)

wheeled the big tv into the office at home turned the volume down to zilche and got Kerry O'Keefe to tell me what's it all about ! Go Kerry have you got time to knobble nobies little nuts?!


----------



## chops_a_must (23 November 2006)

bvbfan said:
			
		

> Remember Gillie is a New South Welshman, moved across because he was behind Phil Emery in the state line up.
> 
> One of the few in the team I actually like, he was a pretty good when I was in his group at a coaching clinic about 10years ago



Nah, we've traded him for Katich remember? He's a dead set West Aussie now.  :


----------



## sleeper88 (23 November 2006)

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Nah, we've traded him for Katich remember? He's a dead set West Aussie now.  :




well thats a darn good trade


----------



## Caliente (24 November 2006)

Ponting - best damn LJ hooker in the business.


----------



## juddy (24 November 2006)

sleeper88 said:
			
		

> hmm Haddin over Gilly!! how can you not include a guy like Gilly





that's why  :


----------



## The Mint Man (24 November 2006)

cop that you bloody poms  
403 to avaid follow on and 2 down before days end... so far   

woo hooo :


----------



## sleeper88 (24 November 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> that's why  :




no worries, he'll come out next innings and thrash the poms like he did to the queenslanders the other day   and may i add, he should be batting up the order


----------



## Kipp (24 November 2006)

I have the live MSN scorecard running at work- mkarks it very hard to focus sometimes!!  Shame I missed Clarks innning- I love watching the tail bat, especially when they make a few flukey runs.

Best the poms can hope for is a draw (well, probably a 200 run loss would be respectable right now!!!)


----------



## juddy (24 November 2006)

you might find this one interesting Kipp if you haven't already tried it already.
http://fordashes.foxsports.com.au/matchframe.asp?sid=1016&mid=1

Sleeper, I really hope he does because I am in absolute awe of the man. However he is extremely low on form and it seems he still has not mastered that round-the-wicket bogie that plagued him 18 months ago.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (25 November 2006)

TV is on during the day volume stopped out and radio blaring .....just love Kerry O'Keefe's humour ....pity Reobuck thinks him 'as childish'! Kerry pull Reobucks pants down for a total wipe out!


----------



## Prospector (26 November 2006)

Prospector said:
			
		

> I think it will be a disappointing series if you want to watch good cricket.  I am betting the ACB will be refunding monies for tickets for days 5 on all the test matches (unless we have a lot of rain delays) and people having paid for Day 4 tickets in advance will be very disappointed.
> 
> Oh, and it will be Australia winning, not the poor decimated English!




So how are the happy chappies who bought tickets for day five feeling?  Can the last few batsman save the day?


----------



## Sean K (26 November 2006)

Prospector said:
			
		

> So how are the happy chappies who bought tickets for day five feeling?  Can the last few batsman save the day?



They will probably make the day free and return money, just to get the crowd in. They'll make more on $5.00 cups of beer than the tickets.


----------



## sleeper88 (27 November 2006)

1-0 Australia, 4 more wins to go


----------



## x2rider (27 November 2006)

Hi Folks

 I don't really think that a win over the poms is really all that it is cracked up to be . I mean at the moment they are just pretty bad at everything 
 They can't win the league , cricket , rugby, netball, tennis and we won't even talk about the soccer team . So what high profile sport is left for them to loose at   
 Good to see the Allblacks named team of the year in the rugby . with the reserves that we have , We would have to be considered the number 1 and the number 2 team in the world ( at the moment )   
 Cheers Martin
 Ps : Is the only reason that Ricky Ponting took the game to the last day was because the team gets a portion of the gate takings ?


----------



## chops_a_must (27 November 2006)

x2rider said:
			
		

> Ps : Is the only reason that Ricky Ponting took the game to the last day was because the team gets a portion of the gate takings ?



Nah, I'd say memories of India in 2001:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Follow....80.94_India_v_Australia.2C_Eden_Gardens_2001

Since then, the Aussies have very rarely enforced the follow on.


----------



## stu82 (28 November 2006)

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Nah, I'd say memories of India in 2001:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Follow....80.94_India_v_Australia.2C_Eden_Gardens_2001
> 
> Since then, the Aussies have very rarely enforced the follow on.




Ah yes,

And they did the same thing to them in Australia i beleive when they came out here. Dravid and Laxman did it to us twice.


----------



## noirua (28 November 2006)

Now, can you beat England when you'r batting and bowling:  http://www.miniclip.com/games/tabletop-cricket/en/


----------



## stu82 (30 November 2006)

Hopefully McGrath comes up for this test as i think him not being in the side might mean we will struggle with the bowling a little. Ah heck who am i kidding England are a rabble at the moment. 

I cant see the Aussies losing it from here being 1-0 up at home however if England can somehow peg one back it could get a little closer than everyone thinks.


----------



## Prospector (30 November 2006)

Even if McGrath can't play, bring in Shaun Tait on his home ground!  

The only way England can make a game of it is if they win the toss and Peterson gets going, and that is only because he plays like an Aussie!

Adelaide very hot today, dry winds all night.  Change expected leter this afternoon.  Maybe some showers on Saturday morning.  Whomever is batting Saturday morning may experience some difficuties assuming the bowlers can capititise.

Actually, my partner took 6/54 bowling against the West Indies for South Australia on a Saturday where the ball was swinging. Including the great Viv!   If McGrath is bowling then, the English will be skittled!


----------



## kgee (30 November 2006)

Didn't Australia win the first test of the ashes last year as well?
don't quote me on that its more of a question than an accusation


----------



## bigt (30 November 2006)

Yep..Aussies won by a similar margin as the first test here. Being a pom I am equally confident of the same series outcome..  

England get a real boost when McGrath is not playing...he is the talisman of the team. Without Jones, England will struggle in the bowling dept, he consistently reversed swing on the ball...Hoggard can do this, just not as consistently, accurately or with as much pace. Anderson is a joke, he really is...if he is a test player then lets bring back Beefy for a swansong.

The key to England success is a strong opening pair..Strauss needs 40+ to get himself going..the young lad Cook is a real talent, but raw...agree Peterson needs to keep it going, though Flintoff needs to step up with the bat and really slow his pace...and build a solid middle order...if he keeps swinging the willow then we've no hope.

My prediction: Series draw - Ashes retained.


----------



## kgee (30 November 2006)

Well a draw is paying $4 might see what this weekends weather looks like


----------



## justjohn (30 November 2006)

Prospector said:
			
		

> Even if McGrath can't play, bring in Shaun Tait on his home ground!
> 
> The only way England can make a game of it is if they win the toss and Peterson gets going, and that is only because he plays like an Aussie!
> 
> ...



Its like history repeating itself ,last Ashes series Australia smashed them in the first test then whilst warming up for the 2nd test Mcgrath twisted his ankle on a cricket ball missing the next 2 test in which the poms won  Ok Prospector who is this famous partner of yours?  :


----------



## Prospector (30 November 2006)

Prospector said:
			
		

> Actually, my partner took 6/54 bowling against the West Indies for South Australia on a Saturday where the ball was swinging. Including the great Viv!   If McGrath is bowling then, the English will be skittled!




Oops, make that 7/65 and three wickets in four balls!  How could I forget that  

More hints later if needed.......do your research and you will find.....

Oh, and it's raining in Adelaide - maybe winning the toss might be more a liability than a positive.....


----------



## justjohn (30 November 2006)

Prospector said:
			
		

> Oops, make that 7/65 and three wickets in four balls!  How could I forget that
> 
> More hints later if needed.......do your research and you will find.....
> 
> Oh, and it's raining in Adelaide - maybe winning the toss might be more a liability than a positive.....



Three come to mind Shane George Jeff Hammond Gary Cosier  come on fellas help me out .What era are we looking at Prospector


----------



## Prospector (30 November 2006)

justjohn said:
			
		

> What era are we looking at Prospector




David Hookes was captain.....


----------



## justjohn (30 November 2006)

yeah but Hooksey captained SA for 20 years


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 November 2006)

and I remember when he bowled a maiden over in the gulley.


----------



## x2rider (30 November 2006)

Hi Prospector 
 What's the prize  If we guess it right


----------



## Prospector (30 November 2006)

Hmm, maybe a book about cricket signed by the author .....    with the forward written by Rod Marsh......and Hookesy wasn't married to Robyn at the time however he....


----------



## juddy (30 November 2006)

Well I've looked through all these matches and the closest I could come up with in terms of bowling figures was Gary Winter (7/65) in 81/82 and he got Richards out. Wayne Prior took a 6/41 in  75/76 and he also got Richards, but Hookes wasn't captain then.

cricket archive http://www.cricketarchive.com/cgi-bin/scorecard_oracle_reveals_results.cgi

You sure he didn't take a seven-for prospector?


----------



## x2rider (30 November 2006)

your last name is winter 
Cheers martin
Winter                      36     15     65      7


----------



## Prospector (30 November 2006)

almost there Juddy, and yep, I did correct it in a later post, 7/65.  Now, just need to work on the first name    and x2rider too!  Well, assuming I took on his name that is  

Weather now fine in Adelaide, I think whoever wins the toss should bat!  And you guys might now start taking me seriosuly now, mightn't you :


----------



## x2rider (30 November 2006)

it's graeme
 Yippee


----------



## Prospector (30 November 2006)

x2rider said:
			
		

> it's graeme
> Yippee



warmer, almost there....


----------



## x2rider (30 November 2006)

Graeme John Winter


----------



## Prospector (30 November 2006)

How did you get the second name right?  Still a little correction needed for the G name - although if you are in NZ you maybe dont have the variation  

PM your address or PO box   x2rider and juddy and will see what I can do.....


----------



## justjohn (30 November 2006)

That'll be right ,started this thing off went away for a couple of minutes and missed out,well done fellas wouldnt got close :


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 November 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgXnZYQymxo&mode=related&search= shane warne and kevin pietersen - best of mates


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 December 2006)

what about the applause for Paul Collingwood , "the one day test cricketer of the year" gettin a double ton - now he's chasing Bradmans record at adelaide of 299 not out..
you beudy .  - we're gonna hav a match , and not a walkover 

PS we've lost a few series after we've won the first match lol - "please dont let this be an omen.  ..amen"


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 December 2006)

odds this morning ( after day 1)
10.00 Aus to win ,  4.25 UK to win , 1.37 draw (hearsay, compliments of ABC interview) 
as yet I havent been able to confirm that on any of the betting sites ?
anyone recommend a site for such odds?  
..................................
ahh found it.. 
http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=11&l2id=506803

I rang them, they say they work on a total percentage of about 106% - where TAb work on 110%.  not that Im plugging them  - just interested.  
with $1 on all 3 options, you only lose on a draw - and Aus is the underdog. mmm  .
lol I reckon Gilchrist will fire, and then .. lol - maybe 10:1 is not bad odds  am i prepared to put money on it??  , .. (think I'd prefer to bet on zinc lol)

I also see that "mode of 2nd Aus dismissal" has odds:-  
caught (keeper) 4.25
caught (other fielder) 2.10
bowled 5.5
LBW 5.5
run out 26
stumped 26
other 201

what other dismissals ? - swearing at the umpire ? ( sorry I dont know much about the finer points of the game  - nust like watching Gillie when he's fired up )


----------



## greggy (3 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> odds this morning ( after day 1)
> $10 Aus to win ,  $4.25 UK to win , $1.30 draw (hearsay, compliments of ABC interview)
> as yet I havent been able to confirm that on any of the betting sites ?
> anyone recommend a site for such odds?
> ...



I don't think we'll (Australia) win, but I think we'll be playing our natural game and it will end up being a draw.


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 December 2006)

next man out 
ponting 2.00
hayden 1.80
 -  guess ponting wants to get out to plan the next innings. 

speaking of which flintoff has hopefully got over his captaincy initiation (against aus at least).  Can't help, leading as well as bowling ,  having to think for 11 as well as how you are personally bowling - or batting - but at least he's got his first runs , and first bowling victim behind him.
http://www.abc.net.au/cricket/scores/ckt_scorecard_1016_2.htm

I reckon flintoff is ok - I reckon that moment when he commisserated with Brett Lee in that test in UK was one of those "great moments in sport"  

anyway at least the interest has been resurrected here.
first double century by pom at adelaide etc  gr8 stuff
warne and mcgrath worst figures ever ...  but watch em next innings.


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> odds this morning ( after day 1)
> 10.00 Aus to win ,  4.25 ENG to win , 1.37 draw http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=11&l2id=506803



odds (after day 2)

14.00 Aus to win ,  5.00 Eng to win , 1.26 draw  
so with bets of 7.14, 20.00, and 7.94 (investment 106.50), you get back 100, hence the 106.5% they mentioned.  mmm still worse than the casino. 

Out next? gilchrist 1.85,  clarke 1.95 - this is only 105.3%.  
still hopless compared to the ASX. -  

I love the way you get several chances to come out ahead on the ASX. 
I mean if you bet "AUS to WIN" with sportingbet - and lose - then that's that! .
But if you could buy "AUS WINS EVENTUALLY" shares (for example - if there was such a thing) and they go down, then you keep em until they win - whether this test , or next .  (I love the ASX)


----------



## x2rider (3 December 2006)

hi folks

 Hate to say it but there are 11 different ways that you can be out in a game of cricket.
LBW
Retiring - leaving the crease without the umps . consent
Bowled
Timed out  - must be on the field within 3 mins of the previous dissmissal
caught
Handled the Ball
Hitting the ball twice
Hit wickets
Obstructing the field
Run out
Stumped 
 Cheers Martin


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> odds (after day 2)
> 14.00 Aus to win ,  5.00 Eng to win , 1.26 draw
> so with bets of 7.14, 20.00, and 7.94 (investment 106.50), you get back 100, hence the 106.5% they mentioned.  mmm still worse than the casino.



thanks Xrider - yep - and I guess the Pakistanis failed under "failure to take field" as well - can't remember if batting or fielding - If batting, and IF the first openers - then that's probly a version of your 3 min rule i guess, albeit - not "after last dismissal" , just "when called". 

PS the yanks never picked up on the phrase "that's not cricket" - i mean there's no such quote as "that's not baseball"   as much as  I love baseball that is. 
there you can get out by missing the ball 3 times lol - the cricketers would be in big trouble. 

PPS - tell you what , you want to improve your golf swing / eye coordination ? - take up baseball!! - it's so damned easy to hit that golf ball after you've hit a few baseballs - damned thing's stationary for a start 

correction to the above trivia - more trivia  
7.14, 20.00, and 7.94 (investment 106.50), 
should be 
100/14, 100/5, and 100/1.26
7.14, 20.00, and *79.36 * (investment 106.50),  apologies for any confusion.


----------



## x2rider (3 December 2006)

hi Hindsight 

If a new player takes more than three minutes to enter the field of play after the previous batsman was ruled out, then the new player is out. In the case of extremely long delays, the umpires may forfeit the match to either team. This method of taking a wicket has never been employed in the history of Test cricket.
 Cheers martin
 ps This probably includes the pakistanis as well


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 December 2006)

x2rider said:
			
		

> If a new player takes more than three minutes to enter the field of play after the previous batsman was ruled out, then the new player is out.



thanks, m8.  Rules ofCricket are gr8 - I particularly like the fact that a man like Gilchrist can walk.  Hell I admire that bloke.
hey there's a 12th way - lol - just kiddin.  not trying to be a pedant. 

Not like the rules of soccer. I had a couple of sons went to learn umpiring, once a week at night. I went along and listened.   The bulldust they were told about "they could be sued" and " international monitoring" and etcetc. 

The teacher ( black belt / shirt / pants etc) poses this question ...
"it's raining, but you're told that the game is on, and you get under way.  You want to award a corner kick, but the corner of the field is under water bigtime, .. what do you do?"
so I'm thinking (mmm DOHH , try the nearest dry spot?)
some kid suggests pretty much what I was thinking, this bloke pounces " NONO, the groundsman said the grounds were playable - not up to you to change ANYTHING.  the corner must be taken on the corner!! water or no water !!. "

lol - next week he turns up to lecture the kids - he's got a black eye after the weekend's umpiring   wonder why ? with an attitude like that lol.

bludy idiXXX , I mean  (in Latin, lol) 	
•	"Asinus asinorum in sÃ¦cula sÃ¦culorum. "
o	Translation: "The greatest jackass in eternity.

PS          "Quidquid latine dictum sit, altum videtur. "
o	Translation: "Anything said in Latin sounds profound.
 http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Latin_proverbs   - gee this latin is fun lol.  wait till i tell the bloke down the road he's a latin jackass lol.

PPS as for soccer - dont get me started on "diving" , "fabricated penalties", "lazarus rising from the dead after being awarded a free-kick" etcetc.   The World Cup game against Italy !! Lucas Neill being robbed , sheesh .  forget the wingeing poms m8, try the wingeing Ities


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> odds (after day 2)
> 14.00 Aus to win ,  5.00 Eng to win , 1.26 draw



odds (after day 3)
11.00 Aus to win ,  34.00 Eng to win , 1.06 draw  

draw it is then?


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> odds (after day 3)
> 11.00 Aus to win ,  34.00 Eng to win , 1.06 draw  , draw it is then?



You'd think it was an easy 6% in a day   - not that I've got the courage to bet on a draw.  you never know with these two teams - they can put on some great entertainment, and surprising results. 

(PS interesting that Aus to win is next in line for favouratism. - are they assuming that the poms will declare too early? - seems strange to my untrained cricketing eye)

But there's only rule in things like this - the bookie who works on 106.5% (total percentage) ends up making 6.5% in the long run


----------



## The Mint Man (5 December 2006)

thats 4 out    
got him yes p!ss off your out.

were gonna kill em


----------



## justjohn (5 December 2006)

pommies are gonnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeee we need 4.5 runs an over go you good thing :bananasmi  :dance:


----------



## chops_a_must (5 December 2006)

Man, the poms are choking worse than Henman at Wimbledon... or Greg Norman, everywhere, for that matter.


----------



## justjohn (5 December 2006)

worse than KIM Beazley


----------



## chops_a_must (5 December 2006)

justjohn said:
			
		

> worse than KIM Beazley



Nah, it was his brother that stopped breathing.


----------



## justjohn (5 December 2006)

2020 what are the odds now :


----------



## Caliente (5 December 2006)

right now...

Australia	
1.40  		
Draw	
3.15  		
England	
29.00


----------



## The Mint Man (5 December 2006)

justjohn said:
			
		

> 2020 what are the odds now :



nah its not 20/20... this is a test match


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 December 2006)

justjohn said:
			
		

> 2020 what are the odds now :



http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=11&l2id=506803

aus $1.16
draw $5.21
england $51.00
  moving target
what a day!!
remind me never to get on "a sure thing" lol - as the draw appeared to be this mornin


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 December 2006)

aus $1.03
draw $13.00
england $41.00

lol - can't see myself tempted to put the mortgage on england here !! 
4/136  target 168 - 32 off 
BUT nothings impossible "in these uncertain times"

It’s the land of a youth so privileged and free,
And the small percentage who know it,
And the bats uncouth, made of Wishing Tree,
And the time to nurture and grow it,
And our roots may be planted with English hoes,
But you wanna know something, my friend?
If our cricketers take on the English Rose
Prepare for a thumping good end.

mintman - 2020? 20/20 ? m8, Im not named after the 20/20 game lol - nope it's probly the year I'll be officially classified gargar  - (being optimistic here 

PS as the missus just said ( she's had the game on all day) - this has been like a 1 dayer !! 

PPS I reckon Bradman is probly watching this one !!


----------



## justjohn (8 December 2006)

Damien Martyn has retired from test and domestic cricket


----------



## sleeper88 (8 December 2006)

hmm i wonder who's gona replace him?


----------



## Gspot (8 December 2006)

sleeper88 said:
			
		

> hmm i wonder who's gona replace him?



Probably Brad Hodge. Making runs and a double century at the WACA last year, plus he's a Vic. 
" Do I like him or think he'll make it?"........NO!
 Adam Voges from WA would be the perfect replacement.


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 December 2006)

http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=11&l2id=513055  might as well post this while I think of it 
aust 1.50
draw 3.75
england 7.75
perth is surely going to be a result (as against a draw) (my guess    - fast bowler's paradise and all that - but maybe someone who knows what they are talking about can comment 

btw Andrew Symonds is the replacement 
http://www.abc.net.au/sport/content/200612/s1807523.htm


----------



## Bomba (9 December 2006)

anyone know why Martyn has retired?


----------



## Realist (9 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> perth is surely going to be a result (as against a draw) (my guess    - fast bowler's paradise and all that - but maybe someone who knows what they are talking about can comment




Actually Perth is not the bouncy fast bowlers paradise it was.

There's every chance it could be a draw, particularly if England bat first and bat well - ala Adelaide. And obviously there wont be any generous declarations.

If Aus bat first and bat well, then Warne is the key. Perth does turn these days and does have extra bounce which suits the spinners.

Aus winning is the most likely option. A draw is very possible, and I find it hard to see England not only batting well but also getting 20 wickets.

The odds seem about right to me.


----------



## Realist (9 December 2006)

Bomba said:
			
		

> anyone know why Martyn has retired?




Apparently he got sick of being under the spotlight.  He did not like the criticism you get when you are not scoring runs. That and he knew the writing was on the wall, had he made the team in Perth he'd have needed probably a century to hold his place, it was his last chance. Dropped now, gone forever. So he left on his own terms.

Such is life at the top of sport, must be quite stressfull.


----------



## chops_a_must (9 December 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Apparently he got sick of being under the spotlight.  He did not like the criticism you get when you are not scoring runs. That and he knew the writing was on the wall, had he made the team in Perth he'd have needed probably a century to hold his place, it was his last chance. Dropped now, gone forever. So he left on his own terms.
> 
> Such is life at the top of sport, must be quite stressfull.



But he's also had some shocking injuries. He had a finger reconstruction that put him out for a year. Apparently he could barely hold a bat towards the end. His hands were a mess. A related elbow injury kept him out for a WA game before the last test. So that's my guess. 

Before that first finger op, he was one of the best slips fielders in the world, and after he came back, it was soon realised he couldn't catch at all. So yeah, his hands are the real reason I think.

I'm surprised he didn't retire at the Perth test. Although, I guess it doesn't mean much, apart from him playing for WA. Born in Darwin, played here and for many years lived in Melbourne.

His shy nature will probably stop anyone from finding out the real reasons. But the way he had been getting out recently reminded me of how he used to play in his dark years for WA. So I'm speculating these injuries have caused him to have that career ending depression, and hence the return to the depressed form.


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=11&l2id=513055  might as well post this while I think of it
> aust 1.50
> draw 3.75
> england 7.75
> perth is surely going to be a result (as against a draw) (my guess)



Note to myself...lol - just a casual comment, but if draw is 3.75 (>2.12) - then its bludy obvious the bookies think a result is more likely than a draw, you idiot. 
latest:-
aust 1.60
draw 9.00
england 3.10
(so the chances of result gettin better, and england firmed a bit) - but you were right realist - it will be a spinners paradise as well.


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 December 2006)

further note to myself... bookies commission comes of the odds not added.
so that if it was a simple bet of "result" or "no result" - and if these were equal chance - then the odds at sportingbet would be 1.88 each I guess.  
Hence i bet 53 result, next bloke bets 53 draw, end of the day, one of us gets 100, and the bookie makes 6. Sorry to labour this one  - just not used to betting.  I think the TAB works on 110% percentage instead of 106%. 

anyway implied in the first set of available odds was 
3.75 draw and 1.26 result , hence result was always "4-1-on" favourite , unless i've made another mistake


----------



## greggy (15 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> further note to myself... bookies commission comes of the odds not added.
> so that if it was a simple bet of "result" or "no result" - and if these were equal chance - then the odds at sportingbet would be 1.88 each I guess.
> Hence i bet 53 result, next bloke bets 53 draw, end of the day, one of us gets 100, and the bookie makes 6. Sorry to labour this one  - just not used to betting.  I think the TAB works on 110% percentage instead of 106%.
> 
> ...



Wasn't it good to have a contest finally yesterday.  I enjoyed watching " Monty" bowl.  He was full of life and clearly enjoys playing.  He should have been playing all season.  I still hope that the Aussies will win again in the end.


----------



## Realist (15 December 2006)

Yeah good game so far.

Aus are still favourites at $1.65, England obviously a chance at $2.75, a draw is $8.

England have a woefully long tail, 2 quick wickets this morning and they could collapse very quickly.


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 December 2006)

conspiracy theorists would be saying that the players had a percentage of the gate at Sydney and Melbourne


----------



## Realist (15 December 2006)

5-0 is still very very likely.

As I said that English tail is long and crap.

2 quick wickets today and England could be rolled, game over 3-0.


Or is that wishfull thinking?


----------



## Ranger (15 December 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> 5-0 is still very very likely.
> 
> As I said that English tail is long and crap.
> 
> ...



I think you are right Realist, especially if one of those wickets is Collingwood.


----------



## Jay-684 (15 December 2006)

Ranger said:
			
		

> I think you are right Realist, especially if one of those wickets is Collingwood.




Dont forget the other batsmen who dominated us last test - Pietersen

but I'm sure most of us all agree on the vunerability of Englands tail, especially now that Giles has been replaced with Panesar...... he was the only hope of a tail ender having the skill to hang around with a batsmen (like Lee and Warne do all to often).

And I think Ponting should be dropped...... his form has dropped the last 24 hours. It can be seen in his average for the series, dropping from 149 to 112.25....


----------



## Realist (15 December 2006)

Jay-684 said:
			
		

> And I think Ponting should be dropped...... his form has dropped the last 24 hours. It can be seen in his average for the series, dropping from 149 to 112.25....





Yeah and Hussey to.

74* is just not good enough!!


----------



## Realist (15 December 2006)

6/122 at lunch. 

It is all over now.


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 December 2006)

latest:-  http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=11&l2id=513055
aust 1.12
draw 11.00
england 12.00


----------



## Bomba (15 December 2006)

great day for the ozzies today.

lets hope they can build a big lead tomorrow.


----------



## Jay-684 (16 December 2006)

Plan to be partying in the Sydney CBD Monday afternoon (possibly earlier!)


----------



## Jay-684 (16 December 2006)

Interesting stat - Ponting has scored 2 centuries and amassed 524 runs in 6 innings at an average of 104.8

meanwhile Hussey has batted for only 5 innings, scored 394 runs but his average is 131.33

very impressive!

all the attention has been on Ponting comparing him to Bradman... Mr Cricket is doing damn well himself!


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 December 2006)

well if we get the ashes back - we will have urn-ed it


----------



## Jay-684 (16 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> well if we get the ashes back - we will have urn-ed it




its definately looking good for us!

they'll have to break the record for the highest ever 4th innings chase to win


----------



## sleeper88 (16 December 2006)

best ever innings by gilly


----------



## Dukey (16 December 2006)

Second fastest test century to Gilchrist - 100 of 57 balls I believe. Wish I couldv'e seen it - only online radio with indian commentary(!!) here in Japan.

12 fours; 4 sixes. Looked like he would take the record for a moment - thats 56 balls by the great Viv.

Australia then declared. All over for the hapless Poms I'm afraid.
-dukey.


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 December 2006)

dont you love gillie's sportsmanship...
"viv deserves to hold that mantle for the fastest"   
gillie is a one off !


----------



## sleeper88 (16 December 2006)

ahh ponting should've let gilly batted on..hmm doing my maths..200 off 114 balls..maybe around 20 fours and 10 sixes..record for the fastest double ton?


----------



## wayneL (16 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> gillie is a one off !



Agree. An excellent role model and reminiscent of the old style true Australian.


----------



## tarnor (16 December 2006)

double ton record is 154 or thier abouts.. gilly would have smashed it.. can't wait till he's in form again.. LOL


----------



## scsl (16 December 2006)

What a day of cricket!! 

3 centuries... super batting shots... 22 off the one over... being able to watch Hussey's overall test average creep towards 90...

When Gillie was batting, I almost thought I was watching a one-dayer! I don't think he ever looked uncertain out there. Hopefully today's unbeaten and super fast century reinvigorates him. Woohoo! Gillie's back!!


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> latest:-  http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=11&l2id=513055
> aust 1.12
> draw 11.00
> england 12.00



and after day 3:-
aust 1.02
draw 21.00
england 31.00

i mean - two days of rain !! for 20:1 odds  - i'll personally hire the cloud seeder !!


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> and after day 3:-
> aust 1.02
> draw 21.00
> england 31.00
> ...



dont ask me what the odds are now, but at one stage (about lunch) they were 1.20, 10.00 and 11.00 resp.


----------



## scsl (17 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> dont ask me what the odds are now, but at one stage (about lunch) they were 1.20, 10.00 and 11.00 resp.



It really is amazing how quickly the odds can swing around!

It was quoted by one of the commentators on Channel 9 that the odds of Australia winning this Test in the final session of today was $1.70. (This was given at the start of the day's play.) I can just imagine the punters that piled in on this one... ouch!!


----------



## justjohn (18 December 2006)

The Ashes are back where they belong ,well done fella's :band  :aus:  :bananasmi  :alcohol:  :bier:


----------



## chops_a_must (18 December 2006)

tarnor said:
			
		

> double ton record is 154 or thier abouts.. gilly would have smashed it.. can't wait till he's in form again.. LOL



I thought he already held that one... for a match against South Africa. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Bomba (22 December 2006)

so who thinks the series will end 5-0?

the aussies have a history of losing when there is a dead rubber.


----------



## Jay-684 (22 December 2006)

Bomba said:
			
		

> so who thinks the series will end 5-0?
> 
> the aussies have a history of losing when there is a dead rubber.




Agreed. Australia often lose tests after they have won the series. Would be nice to win 5-0 though, but I doubt it. England will be dying to gain back some credibility!


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 December 2006)

well we'll probably be treating it lightly.
for instance Warnie has never had a ton.
so - for example -maybe they'll put him on as #3 ?  
and / or  only declare after he gets across the 100 line.

Funny how people getting tons is so often the trigger for declarations.


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 December 2006)

http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=11&l2id=520214
start of 4th test
aust 1.60
draw 3.65
england 6.00


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 December 2006)

Interesting that the poms won the toss - and surely the fact that we won 2/3 up till now has been a major factor.  So maybe their luck has turned?   

(the other thing that went in our favour was that fact that Strauss got 3 bad umpiring calls.)  

I sincerely wish the barmy army a good game.  They are built on great sportsmanship - they spend a fortune following their "idols", however tarnished - they accept defeat with that typical pommie resilience and perseverence and that philosophical tone of "dust yourself off and start all over", - and to learn all those songs by rote - only to be denied at least a glimmer of success would be .. cruel  imho 

But, in any event, they can take heart in the fact that they achieve their stated goal "To make watching cricket more fun and much more popular."



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barmy_Army The Barmy Army is an organised group of cricket fans which organises touring parties of its members to follow the English cricket team on all of its overseas tours. The group acquired its name during the 1994 - 1995 Test series in Australia and has represented the England fans on every tour since.
> 
> The Barmy Army has the stated goal *To make watching cricket more fun and much more popular.* The group uses flags, banners, songs and chants to encourage the team and crowd participation in their activities. Australians, both players and supporters, serve especially as foils for their "wit".
> 
> ...



PS I doubt that shares in BAL (?) will go places in the near future  even if it was listed.


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 December 2006)

what do you call a pommie batsman putting on sun screen?
an optimist.


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=11&l2id=520214
> start of 4th test
> aust 1.60
> draw 3.65
> england 6.00



end of first day 
aust 1.15
draw 17.00
england 7.50


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=11&l2id=520214




start test#4 > end day1> lunch day2 > 5pm day2
aust 1.60      >  1.15           >  1.23           > 1.07
draw 3.65      >    70.0          >  60.0              > 17.0
engl 6.00      >  7.50          >   4.23           > 15.0
(richie still thinks england hav a chance  - I think Ill stick with the ASX)
note have england have dropped from $4.23 at lunch to $15 at 5pm - thanks to tons by Hayden and Symonds - what a rollercoaster.


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 December 2006)

start test#4 > end day1> lunch day2 > 5pm day2 > end day2
aust 1.60      >  1.15           >  1.23           > 1.07 > 1.08
draw 3.65      >    70.0          >  60.0         > 17.0 > 17.0
engl 6.00      >  7.50          >   4.23           > 15.0 > 13.0


----------



## Crash (28 December 2006)

I didnt think the Aussies could really sweep the series 5-0 but its looking like weather will be the only thing that could stop that now.


----------



## Bomba (30 December 2006)

smashed them again


----------



## YELNATS (31 December 2006)

Crash said:
			
		

> I didnt think the Aussies could really sweep the series 5-0 but its looking like weather will be the only thing that could stop that now.



Living in Sydney as i do, I concur. Amen.


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 January 2007)

http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=11&l2id=526425
for comparison with last test :- start of 4th test (after the toss)
aust 1.60
draw 3.65
england 6.00

start of 5th test (before the toss)
aust 1.55
draw 3.40
england 8.00


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 January 2007)

start of 5th test, before the toss > after toss (won by england)
aust 1.55 > 1.55
draw 3.40 > 3.50
england 8.00 > 7.75 
be interesting to see how the wounded lion shaped up.


----------



## chandra (2 January 2007)

I hate England as well.

Go Australia - except for India


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 January 2007)

5th test, before toss > after toss > start#2
aust 1.55 > 1.55 > 1.76 
draw 3.40 > 3.50 > 3.05
england 8.00 > 7.75 >  6.00
hey chandra - no way do i hate the poms.  They taught us the game after all  
ps Maybe they'll get that rain dance choreographed in time.


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 January 2007)

5th test, before toss > after toss > start#2> start 2nd innings > 5.50pm
aust 1.55 > 1.55 > 1.76 >1.21 > 1.07
draw 3.40 > 3.50 > 3.05 > 11.0 > 23.0
england 8.00 > 7.75 >  6.00 > 7.00 > 12.0
o boy - seems like the bookies didnt like the four cheap english wickets (poms are 4/ 106 - just caught up with our first innings total) 
pietersen and flintoff are in - and then only the tail.
(you want to make an easy 1.07?)  (unless the weather etc)
lol - Warnie - stiff as hell after his 71 runs - stiff as he is , he just got flintoff  - game set matchless warnie ! 5 / 113

"you got a match ?"
"not since superman died mate  "

6.10 pm - no more bets accepted


----------



## Bomba (4 January 2007)

on the verge of 5-0.  hope they can do it.  roll the last 5 wickets cheaply.


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 January 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7P1KqvAly68&mode=related&search= the old job

warney'd new job?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4eOV-eT8zQ&mode=related&search= warney the office worker
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-0iu1NObKs&NR warney the actor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doj-AvUuLf8&mode=related&search= shane warne tribute
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpsxaDvtOTw&NR warney song


----------



## dj_420 (5 January 2007)

dont know if anyone has heard these jokes but ill post them up anyway





Q. What do Geraint Jones and Michael Jackson have in
common?

A. They both wear gloves for no apparent reason



Q. What is the height of optimism?

A. An English batsman applying sunscreen.



Q. What does Ashley Giles put in his hands to make sure the
next ball almost always takes a wicket?

A. A bat.



Q. What is the English version of a hat-trick?

A. Three runs in three balls.



Q. Who has the easiest job in the English squad?

A. The guy who removes the red ball marks from the bats.



Q. Why is Andrew Flintoff the unluckiest English player?

A. Because he was born in England.



Q. What does "Ashes" stand for?

A. Another Sad Horrific English Series.



Q. Who spends the most time on the crease of anyone in the
English team?

A. The person who ironed the cricket whites.



Q. What would Glen McGrath be if he was English?

A. An All-rounder!


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 January 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wsTcONIJ6w Glenn McGrath's 5 Wicket's against England in the ashes 2005 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIyt8XS2H7U&mode=related&search= foot injury in england (did that cost us the ashes then?)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djlzkfmxsw0&mode=related&search= highlights of 2006 ashes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Es_BCs1TTY&mode=related&search= Warne & McGrath walk off the SCG for the last time together = yesterday (well , with pads on anyway - strictly they walked off again today for last time)


----------



## The Mint Man (5 January 2007)

smashed em big time :horse: 
come back when youve got a real team!!! :arsch:  :jump:


----------



## justjohn (5 January 2007)

What's wrong with people these days ''we want a close contest'' or ''I've lost interest since the Aussie went up 3-0'' WHAT THE ......................  smashing them 5-0  :bananasmi  :fu: this is national pride , history ,stuff the Poms ,send them packing with there  tails between there legs PLUS give us the ASHES  :aus:  :swear:


----------



## Prospector (5 January 2007)

Prospector said:
			
		

> I think it will be a disappointing series if you want to watch good cricket.  I am betting the ACB will be refunding monies for tickets for days 5 on all the test matches (unless we have a lot of rain delays) and people having paid for Day 4 tickets in advance will be very disappointed.
> 
> Oh, and it will be Australia winning, not the poor decimated English!




before the first match....


----------



## Sean K (5 January 2007)

Prospector said:
			
		

> before the first match....



Well done Prospector. You sure you're female? I have seen some Thai men looking like you with black hair.


----------



## Sean K (5 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Well done Prospector. You sure you're female? I have seen some Thai men looking like you with black hair.



Oooh, is that sexist?


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 January 2007)

Prospector said:
			
		

> before the first match....



hey prospector - that means you make $1.60 compounded for 5 tests = 10 times your money !!  well done


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 January 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v91pKYB-qKE barmy army down under.
I saw this bloke on tv tonight. - They have a great sense of humour.
They have the name "balmy" because they back the pommie cricketers through thick and thin, despite their horrible record.
There is no point in being poor winners here.
Let's have a beer with em after the game and wish em the best for the next encounter.  

PS I have to correct something back there - Warney still has a couple of years of county cricket in UK to go


----------



## sam76 (5 January 2007)

http://www.theage.com.au/news/Sport...o-pathetic-Poms/2007/01/05/1167777277589.html


Boycott makes an excellent comment here


----------



## Bomba (5 January 2007)

that was a thoroughly deserved 5-0 whitewash.


----------



## Prospector (5 January 2007)

Hey Kennas

My knowledge of cricket is impeccable!  And I am female   And yes, that is probably sexist but what the heck!

And I also get good info from a very knowledgeable person!  

And horses, this year I picked the Melbourne Cup winner, and won $100 on a $10 win to boot!  Oldest son thought I was crazy betting on a horse he said was a rank outsider and told his mates so as he was placing my bet (I dont know how to do it!)  But, he also put $10 for a place on the same horse for himself because last year I got second place.  Now his mates ask me for tips :


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 January 2007)

anyone want to predict the outcome of the 1 dayers? 

http://www.abc.net.au/sport/content/200701/s1822322.htm
"Fans hoping for an upturn in fortunes during the one-day format World Cup may be disappointed, however. 
England have won just seven of their last 27 limited overs internationals - and one of those was against minnows Ireland. "



> http://www.abc.net.au/cricket/itinerary/default.htm
> Twenty20  Jan 9: Australia v England, Sydney: Play from 7:30pm (local time); 7.30pm (AEDT)
> 
> ODI tri-series - Australia, England, New Zealand
> ...



http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=11 summary
http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=11&l2id=528576
For the 20-20 - you can make 
1.35 on aus, or 
3.20 on england.

http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=11&l2id=529311
For the Commonwealth bank ODI series , 
aus 1.20
nzd 7.00
eng 10.00


----------



## scsl (7 January 2007)

A great Ashes series gone by - a whitewash that we might not see for _another_ 86 years! 

I'm all for this whitewash, but I can't help but think how different the outcome would be if the England side not been so depleted. The likes of Simon Jones, Marcus Trescothick, Michael Vaughan  were missing. Perhaps the victory-hungry Aussies would've still won back the Ashes. And looking back, England didn't do themselves any favours by trying to recreate the 2005 Ashes team (and leaving out Panesar and Read), not being prepared and not being hungry enough. 

Also, Warney could become England's spin doctor... could this really happen??   
http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=151464


----------



## theasxgorilla (7 January 2007)

scsl said:
			
		

> I'm all for this whitewash, but I can't help but think how different the outcome would be if the England side not been so depleted.




I think that same about the '05 series if McGrath had not hurt himself stepping on the ball!


----------



## Bomba (7 January 2007)

In the 05 series, the poms played the best they could.  Australia were well below their best and the poms only just managed to win the series 2-1.

This time round, the poms were below their best, but the aussies were brutal. 

lets now see if there will be a whitewash of the one day series.


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 January 2007)

Bomba said:
			
		

> In the 05 series, the poms played the best they could.  Australia were well below their best and the poms only just managed to win the series 2-1.
> 
> This time round, the poms were below their best, but the aussies were brutal.
> 
> lets now see if there will be a whitewash of the one day series.




Egging the Englishmen on aint gonna work......they are too busy enjoying their vacation.


----------



## bvbfan (7 January 2007)

Gillie to hit the 1st 200 in one dayers, Aussies to make 400 against the Poms

Heck Sri Lanka made 320 in 38 overs against their 'bowlers'


----------



## theasxgorilla (7 January 2007)

Prospector said:
			
		

> My knowledge of cricket is impeccable!  And I am female   And yes, that is probably sexist but what the heck!




I agree, a chick who knows about cricket is sexy.


----------



## Kipp (7 January 2007)

Glad it's NZ who are rounding out the three (even though I think a 3 team competition is well... a little crap)
I've always liked them as a One-Day outfit.  Chris Harris (now retired) was solid, and Chris Cairns- though maybe a little past his prime... is one of the best in the world.  It must be bloody awful fielding in those black outfits though in 35 degrees.. eeekk.


----------



## Prospector (7 January 2007)

theasxgorilla said:
			
		

> I think that same about the '05 series if McGrath had not hurt himself stepping on the ball!




That is so true.....

I am going to my first International match at the MCG this Friday - last time I travelled to the MCG was to see my hubby play :   A long, long time ago unfortunately and not his happiest hunting gound.



> Glad it's NZ who are rounding out the three (even though I think a 3 team competition is well... a little crap)
> I've always liked them as a One-Day outfit. Chris Harris (now retired) was solid, and Chris Cairns- though maybe a little past his prime... is one of the best in the world. It must be bloody awful fielding in those black outfits though in 35 degrees.. eeekk.!




Hm, we were watching NZ V Sri Lanka yesterday on Foxtel and they lost dismally!  Said to the family "Oh my God, and they are the third team in our Summer 1 day series and our chance to see a good match"


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 January 2007)

http://www.abc.net.au/sport/content/200701/s1823394.htm (great photo of the lads)
Rankings:-
1. Aus
2. England
3. Pakistan
4. India
5. Sri Lanka
6. South Africa
(NZ??)

This has absolutely nothing to do with cricket  - but couldn't find a better place to post it.  Just curious if people display posts starting with oldest or most recent. I found it easier to change the default to give most recent first   
(can be changed by going to User CP > Edit Options > Thread Display Options > Thread Display Mode, oldest first, or newest first )
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/faq.php?faq=vb_board_usage#faq_vb_threadedmode

I guess another option is to set the options so that it cuts off displaying posts older than say 2 or 3 days (assuming you read it at least every two days) - easy to go back and change it.


----------



## scsl (9 January 2007)

Eng v Aus, Twenty20 Match at the SCG
7.30pm (EST) Channel 9 
Thank you Channel 9!


----------



## scsl (9 January 2007)

Wow what an innings by Australia!! England now need 222 to win. Australia's knock of 221 (5 wickets) was the highest ever Twenty20 international match score!


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 January 2007)

surely would've been an easy $1.35 bet ! rats . 
still the poms have played a lot of 20 over , and might be a surprise (?)
( all pigs fed and ready to fly )
(one of these days the luckless poms will win something !!? - even if it's only the toss   )


----------



## Bomba (9 January 2007)

the aussies should try and replicate that innings in a 50 over game. i would love to see that.  Imagine being 220 after 20 overs with 30 overs to go.  500 would be on the cards.


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 January 2007)

6 / 84 , 7 overs to go
question is will the poms last 20 overs ?
RRR required run rate =18 an over.

I liked comments between Heals(?) and Vaughn.
"Cameron White made 120 in english 20/20?"
"yep, dont ask me how!!"
let's not forget that a lot of our hero aussie cricketers have a lot of pommie friends - and live there 6 months   
 PS I agree Bomba - except let's see 400 first lol. (500 might be getting a bit optimistic )


----------



## doctorj (10 January 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> PS I agree Bomba - except let's see 400 first lol. (500 might be getting a bit optimistic )



Australia has scored 400+ before.  Last year in Jo'burg against South Africa the Aussies finished 4/434.  Funnily enough, we lost.  SA finished 9/438 with 1 ball to spare.


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 January 2007)

doctorj said:
			
		

> Australia has scored 400+ before.  Last year in Jo'burg against South Africa the Aussies finished 4/434.  Funnily enough, we lost.  SA finished 9/438 with 1 ball to spare.



my memory stands corrected. (id forgotten the exact numbers) thanks - i recall, top match.  maybe Bomba will get his 500 and all lol.
I guess, to get 500, all we need are 11 exceptional allrounders. - maybe if shane warne could teach ricky ponting to spin before he retires, (by which i mean almost as well as he does) -
 and if glenn mcgrath could teach hayden to pacebowl?  just a jest


----------



## Jay-684 (10 January 2007)

I cant believe we failed to defend a 400+ total last year! Especially when they were scoring at only 5-6 an over after 20 overs!


----------



## theasxgorilla (10 January 2007)

Hopefully all that translates into some competitiveness during the worldcup.  I saw RSA on two occasions last year and they were dismal on both.


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 January 2007)

as for going for 500runs, I supose you could put in 11 batsmen (and who cares if their are no  bowlers)   (maybe that's what effectively happened in that game in sth africa?)

totally off topic, but it reminds me - I coached the kids soccer u11 one year (taught em everything I knew - took me all of 10 minutes).  You had the choice of putting the better kids (usually the biggest and fastest etc) in attack or in defence. 

If in defence, (with your small kids attacking their defensive giants) then the score would be 0-0 or maybe 1-1.  This incidentally is what most teams seem to do, in my experience.  - can be as boring as hell.

BUT if you put your better kids in attack, (and let the smaller kids look after the back - including goalie etc), then the score would be more like 6-6 lol.

We all found it much more fun to take the second path, (at least for one half) - and the smaller kids were subjected to the character-building stuff of frequently being beaten, BUT occasionally beating the opposition.


----------



## Sean K (12 January 2007)

Well, I'm off to the 'G' to watch the poms inevitably get smashed by the Australia B team. 

Perhaps the Poms are due for a win, I'm feeling a little sorry for the chaps at the moment actually. 

Wait, hang on, it's England! Stuff them, GO AUSSIES!!!! 

Lets go white wash in the pajama game too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marklar (12 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Well, I'm off to the 'G' to watch the poms inevitably get smashed by the Australia B team.



Me too... gotta love a corporate box ticket!

m.


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 January 2007)

and right next to the corporate boxes , they're gonna name a stand after Warney.
..
it'll be called the "One Night Stand" 

PS http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=11&l2id=530577 after 12 overs aus are 0/85. in reply to england 242.
Aus 1.02
poms 13.00
(in the event of a draw, the bookie goes home laughing ?)


----------



## theasxgorilla (12 January 2007)

England were out classed once again.  Ponting batted 99% flawlessly.  I don't like their hopes for a respectable showing at the World Cup either.  If only they could clone Vaughan, Strauss, Pietersen, Flintoff an Monty.


----------



## Sean K (13 January 2007)

theasxgorilla said:
			
		

> England were out classed once again.  Ponting batted 99% flawlessly.  I don't like their hopes for a respectable showing at the World Cup either.  If only they could clone Vaughan, Strauss, Pietersen, Flintoff an Monty.



Was embarrasing really. I left at 9.00ish because England were just bending over and saying.........well, whatever you say.... Poor form England, put up a fight! There were more fights in the stands than on the field tonight because we were so bored! 

(I was watching from the members of course!)


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 January 2007)

> http://www.abc.net.au/sport/content/200701/s1826229.htm  Pietersen 'distraught' at tour exit
> England batsman Kevin Pietersen has been ruled out of the rest of the one-day tri-series after breaking a rib when he was struck by a Glenn McGrath delivery in the first match against Australia on Friday.
> The South African-born batsman is to return home after he received an agonising blow from the Australian paceman at the Melbourne Cricket Ground.




Gee they can't take a trick can they !! Pietersen was their best batsman.  I thought the Aussie press gave him a hard time - "150 odd reasons what this man is a joke etc"  - all over a simple sledge or two - but he was stronger than that.  I mean he wasn't in the team because he smiles whenever they lose.  He was just professional and determined imho.  Anyway, that's that for his aussie tour.


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 January 2007)

poms want warne
shame we didnt patent shane!! shame that the fine print of his contract doesnt say "when you retire you can help anyone win anything - EXCEPT the poms winning back the ashes!! 


> http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,23739,21028102-5003413,00.html
> SHANE Warne could be on the verge of taking a job to help England regain the Ashes. Warne's willingness to help the Poms emerged a day after England coach Duncan Fletcher revealed his intention to have Warne assist the country's young spinners.
> In his London newspaper column yesterday, Warne confirmed his interest in a role with England's team – as spin rival Monty Panesar revealed in his column that rumours persist "about England wanting to offer Warne a coaching job".
> Panesar's veiled confirmation, along with Fletcher's stated interest and Warne's willingness, add up to bad news for Australian cricket fans.
> ...


----------



## marklar (13 January 2007)

Best sledge of the night goes to the yobs in the crowd winding up Freddie Flintoff to the tune of "You lost the Ashes!"

m.


----------



## Sean K (13 January 2007)

marklar said:
			
		

> Best sledge of the night goes to the yobs in the crowd winding up Freddie Flintoff to the tune of "You lost the Ashes!"
> 
> m.



LOL, that was a classic. I was actually feeling sorry for him. Really I was. He seems to be a nice bloke. For a Pom.


----------



## theasxgorilla (13 January 2007)

Bowling 11 wides in his first over on top of losing the ashes (and being reminded by 78,000 Aussies) I think it's fair to say poor Freddie is in a bit of a _down trend_ .


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 January 2007)

http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=11&l2id=534175 after 7 overs aus are 0/44, ODI#2, one dayer aus/nz, hobart
Aus 1.11
NZ 6.50

question is , do I bet on aus winning the final - or get brave, EVERY match , compounding all the way - put the house on!!   RETIRE RICH!  RICH BEYOND MY WILDEST DREAMS!  

ps Anti-ramping disclaimer.  I am not a cricketer, I get out on the first ball usually - trying to hit the ball over a particular paling of the perimeter fence like I saw Babe Ruth do once - cept that was baseball - DYOR.


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 January 2007)

Aus went down to 1.08 - now up to 1.18 (after 26 overs aus are 3/138).  Surely we're heading for 280 at least?
The bookies seem to have more faith in the kiwi batsmen than the poms.(?)
Kiwis at 4.85. (only).

As the Kiwis would say, score:- 
NZ three hundred and seven, 
Australia three hundred  - and sucks.


----------



## theasxgorilla (14 January 2007)

I think it's fair to say that Kiwi's like beating Aussies as much as Aussies like thrashing the English...so any time there is a Aust v NZ game the Kiwi's bring out their BMT (Big Match Temperament) and try to make a show of it...that might explain the shorter odds.


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 January 2007)

theasxgorilla said:
			
		

> I think it's fair to say that Kiwi's like beating Aussies as much as Aussies like thrashing the English...so any time there is a Aust v NZ game the Kiwi's bring out their BMT (Big Match Temperament)



1. as much as the English like beating ..? Vanuatu? lol.
2. we made 289 - odds back to aus 1.08 / nz 8.00
3. if we win it'll teach the kiwis to make fools of us over Bledisloe
4. if we lose, it'll teach us to get cocky  - and cricket will be the other winner. 
5. I always thought that BMT meant big Maori toughguys?

Abc says :- "New Zealand paceman Shane Bond took a hat-trick in the last over as Australia racked up 8 for 289 in today's one-day international at Bellerive Oval in Hobart.   Australia took just five runs off the final over as Bond dismissed Cameron White, Andrew Symonds and Nathan Bracken with successive balls to claim the 23rd hat-trick in one-day international cricket."

Mind you, I think Bond gave up 22 runs off the over before that.


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 January 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> Aus went down to 1.08 - now up to 1.18 (after 26 overs aus are 3/138).  Surely we're heading for 280 at least?
> The bookies seem to have more faith in the kiwi batsmen than the poms.(?)
> Kiwis at 4.85. (only).
> 
> ...




equiv position kiwis are 3/124 after 26. (we were 3/138)
Interesting that Chappeli etc claim you can double the 30 over score to get the 50 over final score.  yet we did well and only doubled the 26 over score.  

the odds for aus have gone out from 1.08 to 1.09 (and just now 1.11), 
the channel 9 announcers are saying "anything could happen"


----------



## Bomba (14 January 2007)

what are the odds that the aussies will go undefeated in the one dayers aswell? 

I cant see England beating them now that Pietersen is gone and the kiwis also look understrength with a couple of injuries.


----------



## Prospector (15 January 2007)

We have just got back from Melbourne after going to the one dayer on Saturday.  My gosh, one day cricket is really boring....zzzz.....zzzz.  Bring on the twenty20!  No wonder the crowd went ballistic with the Mexican wave - think it went around about 10 times the only thing stopping it was when Ponting got his 50!  Bay 13 was amazing to see.  The best one I have ever seen!  Only problem with it was the people throwing full bottles of coke and water into the crowd.  Lady behind us was hit on the head and was injured.

And the streaker got a standing ovation coz there was nothing else worth watching!

NZ might be competitive in a couple of games with Australia.  Depends on conditions, who bats first etc etc.


----------



## nomore4s (15 January 2007)

Hope we get a least one competitive game involving Aust this year


----------



## theasxgorilla (15 January 2007)

Yes, I heard a rumor that there might be an Australia B vrs England/NZ composite team.  Or perhaps I just made that up to be nasty?


----------



## Kauri (15 January 2007)

I guess we need Bangladesh to come over...  :


----------



## justjohn (15 January 2007)

Kevin Pieterson has made himself available for the finals  thats confidence for you (must be his South African upbringing : )


----------



## Sean K (19 January 2007)

The Poms once again roll over and get flogged. Boring!!!! 

Bring back the 70/80s Windies team for some real competition.


----------



## Moneybags (19 January 2007)

justjohn said:
			
		

> Kevin Pieterson has made himself available for the finals  thats confidence for you (must be his South African upbringing : )




That's funny jj.......

MB


----------



## Moneybags (19 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> The Poms once again roll over and get flogged. Boring!!!!
> 
> Bring back the 70/80s Windies team for some real competition.




They were awesome ( The Windies I mean ).........Desmond Haynes, Gordon Grennidge.......then the mighty VIV as first drop..........Clive Lloyd......Andy Roberts, Michael Holding, Joel Garner.........man what a team. 

They could never be that good again.......surely.

MB


----------



## Sean K (19 January 2007)

Moneybags said:
			
		

> They were awesome ( The Windies I mean ).........Desmond Haynes, Gordon Grennidge.......then the mighty VIV as first drop..........Clive Lloyd......Andy Roberts, Michael Holding, Joel Garner.........man what a team.
> 
> They could never be that good again.......surely.
> 
> MB



There has been a lot of comparisons tried to be made between the Aussie teams of the last 10 years and that team - but imagine those guys in todays professional environment - the training, diet, psychology, focus - I think my money would be on Clive's team.


----------



## constable (19 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> There has been a lot of comparisons tried to be made between the Aussie teams of the last 10 years and that team - but imagine those guys in todays professional environment - the training, diet, psychology, focus - I think my money would be on Clive's team.



What was the name of the little short guy on that team i can remember him but his name escapes me?


----------



## Moneybags (19 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> There has been a lot of comparisons tried to be made between the Aussie teams of the last 10 years and that team - but imagine those guys in todays professional environment - the training, diet, psychology, focus - I think my money would be on Clive's team.




For sure Kennas........although I don't think Viv needed any help with his focus.......... or confidence for that matter.

MB


----------



## Moneybags (19 January 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> What was the name of the little short guy on that team i can remember him but his name escapes me?




Jeffrey Dujon ?????

MB


----------



## Sean K (19 January 2007)

Moneybags said:
			
		

> For sure Kennas........although I don't think Viv needed any help with his focus.......... or confidence for that matter.
> 
> MB



Viv was confident?? LOL    What a freak! I bet the Windies are tring to analyse that period of their cricketing development to try and work out what was right about it.....


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 January 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> What was the name of the little short guy on that team i can remember him but his name escapes me?





Gus Logie


----------



## constable (19 January 2007)

gus logie ....i remember as kids picking on this little fella. edit well done wysiwyg my brother just told as well!


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 January 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> gus logie ....i remember as kids picking on this little fella. edit well done wyswig my brother just told as well!




I was around 12 y.o. but have a permanent memory oy the team and their dominance.We used to imitate the bowlers in the nets.Great stuff.


----------



## constable (19 January 2007)

Wysiwyg said:
			
		

> I was around 12 y.o. but have a permanent memory oy the team and their dominance.We used to imitate the bowlers in the nets.Great stuff.



too right their performance made australia look like the poms of today! But geez when we won a match god it felt it good!!


----------



## Moneybags (19 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Viv was confident?? LOL    What a freak! I bet the Windies are tring to analyse that period of their cricketing development to try and work out what was right about it.....





Kennas,

Every player in that team was exceptional........I think that is the key.   

Unfortunately for Brian Lara he has to play with lesser talents. Shame.



Cons,

yeah I remember Gus Logie too although he came along a little later. He sure did get picked on by the crowds.........

MB


----------



## Moneybags (19 January 2007)

Wysiwyg said:
			
		

> I was around 12 y.o. but have a permanent memory oy the team and their dominance.We used to imitate the bowlers in the nets.Great stuff.




yeah, I remember the arguments in the nets about who the fastest bowler in the world was ........Holding or Thommo. Great memories.

Of course everyone wanted to be Thommo.......like every kid wants to be Warney now.

MB


----------



## Sean K (19 January 2007)

Moneybags said:
			
		

> like every kid wants to be Warney now.
> MB



To be a leggie, or to get an end in?


----------



## nomore4s (19 January 2007)

Moneybags said:
			
		

> Kennas,
> 
> 
> yeah I remember Gus Logie too although he came along a little later. He sure did get picked on by the crowds.........
> ...




I remember Gus Logie fielding at short leg one year and getting smashed in the face by someone and the face guard on the helmet just crumbled, I think he broke his nose.

Kennas,

LOL, probably the latter


----------



## Moneybags (20 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> To be a leggie, or to get an end in?




hehehe........master no 1 and no 2 will inevitably follow.

MB


----------



## Bomba (22 January 2007)

i would love for the pommies not to win a game on tour against the aussies.


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 January 2007)

on the subject of walking 
Gillie apparanetly walked (again) yesterday, but Mike Hussy didnt the previous game.
Apparently David Hussey (brother, played second XI for WA) has had a light hearted dig at his brother with a text message  "you cheat you should have walked "

now thoughts that come to my mind:-
"an honest man is the noblest work of god"
what if we'd lost?? - suddenly would become "there's a sucker born every minute" etc.

Personally I like Gillie walking, but lol, gee he's lucky he's backed up by non-walkers like Hussey.  And it's never resulted in a loss yet ( to my knowledge).

I can see the point of "take the favourable umpiring decisions with the bad.

but,      I think hussey pushed his luck when (as I recall anyway) he said in post match interview " I was lucky tonight, missed a couple that  I might otherwise have snicked"  !!?- lol - mate, we saw the snikometer


----------



## sleeper88 (22 January 2007)

well here's a senario..if australia were 9 down and needed just 1 run to win the 2007 world cup, and gilly nicked it straight to the keeper..would he walk?!? the consequences of either decision ie to walk or not to walk would cause some serious discussions


----------



## Bomba (22 January 2007)

i dont like seeing them walk. i remember a game when gilly walked, i think against Bangladesh, and replays showed he missed it by a mile.

It was funny seeing Mcmillan having a go at Hussey yesterday, considering Mcmillan was given not out to one he had snicked aswell.


----------



## sleeper88 (22 January 2007)

adding to my previous post..would he walk if he was on 99?..


----------



## Sean K (22 January 2007)

*Never  * walk.

The umpires get it correct and they get it wrong. What happens when they get it wrong - you're out incorrectly. 

Eventually it evens out - as long as you don't walk!!....


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> *Never  * walk.
> The umpires get it correct and they get it wrong. What happens when they get it wrong - you're out incorrectly.
> Eventually it evens out - as long as you don't walk!!....



Kennas, I think Ive come around to your way of thinking - and this conclusion.
Although I admired him when he did walk.
BUT, the day will come , (Sleeper's scenario below) when he'd be walking when 9/?, and 1 run short of requirement.  Noone would forgive him, especially if there had been controversial decisions prior to this.   

Now, ... If he stays his ground on that occasion, he will just look foolish - unless I guess he makes a reasoned argument that what was morally justified yesterday isn't justified today.  

meanwhile for this 7th ODI..
http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=11&l2id=539837&l3id=539838
aus 1.17
england 5.10.

unbelievably good odds - for aus that is (imo)


----------



## constable (26 January 2007)

Dont know who's watching but this one dayer but its an embarassment to the poms . Im starting to feel real sorrow for these poor pricks! 
9 for 107 after 31 overs....this after being 2 for 72 after 15 overs ...what a capitulation!!! WHERE'S THE COMPETITION!!
EDIT all out for 110 after 35 overs you pommies SUCK


----------



## sam76 (26 January 2007)

Absolutely shocking.


----------



## constable (26 January 2007)

sam76 said:
			
		

> Absolutely shocking.



Like Tony Greig says,  the only competition is to see if the aussies can wrap it up b4 the tea break!!!!!!


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 January 2007)

the other thing about (only) 110 runs.
we only get to see Gillie in action for about 80 runs. - they should continue for 50 overs just for the entertainment of the spectators 

constable - good point 2/72 , then 8/38 - talk about a weak tail - we could call em "the pommie rotweilers" - "how's that?" - "because you dont have a tail"   )

oops gillie out - aus is currently 0/32 - of which gillie has 23 off 19 balls and hayden must have 9 off 16 balls

(PS can anyone remember the days of Geoff Marsh opening? - yawn - 10 off 100 balls etc)


----------



## constable (26 January 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> the other thing about (only) 110 runs.
> we only get to see Gillie in action for about 80 runs. - they should continue for 50 overs just for the entertainment of the spectators
> 
> constable - good point 2/72 , then 8/38 - talk about a weak tail - we could call em "the pommie rotweilers" - "how's that?" - "because you dont have a tail"   )
> ...



Sorry 2020 i like rotweillers and there's plenty more chance of me being scared of them!!!


----------



## kgee (26 January 2007)

It seems centrebet were giving the aussies $1.15 for the win with good reason


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 January 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> Sorry 2020 i like rotweillers and there's plenty more chance of me being scared of them!!!



constable - yep - got one myself m8  far more likely to install fear that the poms you reckon?  - incidentally she has full (uncropped) tail.  Sometimes I look at her teeth and I say - thank god she's friendly 

like the bloke who says his dog has a cropped tail - "crazy, but how do you know when it's friendly?" his friend asks - "well it stops biting me !" 

Of all the stupid drummed up scary scenarios in the movie The Exorcist (which I detested for reasons way beyond crappy concepts of hell) - the one I most object to is the character assassination of Rotties 

kgee - I'm thinking that 1.15 for a certain win is as good odds as you'll ever get - I can't see any "unplaced favourites" when Aus is involved (against the poms) - except perhaps against the kiwis, where anything can happen. (yet poms are allegedy 2nd in the world, and the kiwis 7th (?))


----------



## constable (26 January 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> like the bloke who says his dog has a cropped tail - "crazy, but how do you know when it's friendly?" his friend asks - "well it stops biting me !"



ouch!


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 January 2007)

I notice World Cup odds shaping up with aus as odds on favourites:-
http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=11&l2id=240332
(based on today) maybe when england play kenya, there'll be a chance to bet on an upset/
sorry poms, I'm not gloating, just having a light hearted dig (and a full strength beer) at your expense 

Australia 2.65     
West Indies 7.00     
India 7.50     
Pakistan 8.00     
South Africa 8.00     
Sri Lanka 8.50     
New Zealand 10.00     
England 13.00     
Bangladesh 251.00     
Kenya 501.00     
Zimbabwe 501.00


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 February 2007)

http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=11&l2id=544270
10th ODI  - Symonds just walked off , .
Aus 3.10 
eng 1.35 (down from 7.00 initially - wowo this is as flukey as resources)
.....
and (1 minute later)  Hussey out 
Aus 6.00
eng 1.10
almost 180degree turnaround 

ahh cricket will be the winner - good on em.  The balmy army will drink the pubs dry tonite 
(and if the poms win- it'll demonstrate the importance of that initial toss of the coin which we seem to win consistently - maybe Ponting has a double headed coin? - and didnt give it to Gillie)


----------



## Buy low. sell high (2 February 2007)

I hope it rains


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 February 2007)

rats - not even a drop 

Feb 4: Australia v New Zealand, Melbourne: Play from 2:15pm (local time); 2:15pm (AEDT)
Feb 6: England v New Zealand, Brisbane: Play from 1:15pm (local time); 2:15pm (AEDT)
Feb 9: First final, Melbourne: Play from 2:15pm (local time); 2:15pm (AEDT)
Feb 11: Second final, Sydney: Play from 2:15pm (local time); 2:15pm (AEDT)
Feb 13: Third final (if required), Adelaide: Play from 1:45pm (local time); 2:15pm (AEDT) 

Lol - sporting bet already talking about the 2009 ashes series
eng 3.00
drawn 5.50
aus 1.72


----------



## Duckman#72 (2 February 2007)

Did anyone hear the ABC commentary last Tuesday night - specifically all the Michael Hussey jokes? They were great. Here are some examples:

* Michael Hussey sleeps with a night light - not because he is scared of the Dark but because the Dark is scared of Michael Hussey.

* When Michael Hussey exercises - the machines get stronger.

* Michael Hussey doesn't push himself up - he pushes the Earth down. 

* When Michael Hussey orders Mexican - the chilli starts to sweat.

* Mickey Mouse wears a Michael Hussey watch

I can't remember them all but they cracked me up.

Duckman


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 February 2007)

some photos on the abc website    - after a recent competition
http://www.abc.net.au/cricket/photos/gallery.htm  - heaps more beauties
(and gr8 jokes duckman lol)
As far as the finals of the ODI go ( and whoever we play , eng or kiwis) personally I'd be worried if it was only one match - anything can happen -  but best of three -  aus looking good imo.
btw, i guess ponting can say he personally remains unbeaten as aus captain.  
these photos remind me of that "seven up" TV series. "Give me a child until he is seven, and I will give you the man" http://movies2.nytimes.com/gst/movies/movie.html?v_id=261729 
or  "bring up a child in the way he should go, and when he is old he will not depart from it".


----------



## greggy (3 February 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> some photos on the abc website    - after a recent comepetition



Nice pictures mate.  I have a couple of minutes of my 2 yo holding a bat for the first time.  She still doesn't to understand the rules though, she keeps on throwing the bat when the ball comes and I mean throw.


----------



## Prospector (3 February 2007)

Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> Did anyone hear the ABC commentary last Tuesday night - specifically all the Michael Hussey jokes? They were great. Here are some examples:
> 
> * Michael Hussey sleeps with a night light - not because he is scared of the Dark but because the Dark is scared of Michael Hussey.
> 
> ...




Hey Duckman, my partner was raving about these too!  You have a couple more than he did, but surely they are on the net somewhere 

Just found them:
The Ode To Mike Hussey". At the risk of embarrassing Mike further please read on! 


: 

* When Mike Hussey goes swimming he doesn't get wet, the water gets Mike Husseyed . 
* When the Boogeyman goes to sleep every night, he checks his closet for Mike Hussey. 
* Mike Hussey counted to infinity - twice. 
* Mike Hussey invented every colour. Except pink. Tom Cruise invented pink. 
* When Mike Hussey does a pushup, he isn't lifting himself up, he's pushing the Earth down. 
* Mike Hussey hand is the only hand that can beat a Royal Flush. 
* Mike Hussey gave Mona Lisa that smile. 
* Mike Hussey can slam a revolving door. 
* Some kids piss their name in the snow. Mike Hussey can piss his name into concrete. 
* Mike Hussey once visited the Virgin Islands. They are now The Islands. 
* Mike Hussey's calendar goes straight from March 31st to April 2nd; no one fools Mike Hussey. 
* Mike Hussey can speak Braille. 
* Mike Hussey's tears cure cancer. Too bad he has never cried. Ever. 
* Superman owns a pair of Mike Hussey pyjamas. 
* Mike Hussey owns the greatest Poker Face of all-time. It helped him win the 1983 World Series of Poker despite him holding just a Joker, a Get out of Jail Free Monopoly card, a 2 of clubs, 7 of spades and a green #4 card from the game Uno. 
* Mike Hussey sleeps with a night light. Not because Mike Hussey is afraid of the dark, but the dark is afraid of Mike Hussey. 
* Mike Hussey doesn't pop his collar, his shirts just get erections when they touch his body. 
* Once a cobra bit Mike Hussey's leg. After five days of excruciating pain, the cobra died. 
* Mike Hussey divides by zero. 
* Mike Hussey is always on top during s*x because Mike Hussey never f***s up. 
* When Mike Hussey exercises, the machine gets stronger. 
* Mike Hussey doesn't use pickup lines, he simply says, "Now." 
* Mike Hussey sold his soul to the devil for his rugged good looks and unparalleled cricketing ability. Shortly after the transaction was finalized, Mike slog swept the devil in the face and took his soul back. The devil, who appreciates irony, couldn't stay mad and admitted he should have seen it coming. They now play poker every second Wednesday of the month. 
* Mike Hussey can kill two stones with one bird. 
* Mike Hussey once had an erection while lying face down. He struck oil. 
* Mike Hussey once devoured a whole wheel-barrow full of clay to prove to a friend that the expression "Sh***ing bricks" wasn't just a figure of speech. 
* The only time Mike Hussey was wrong was when he thought he had made a mistake.

(apologies for some of the naughtier ones....guess thats what happens when you paste off the net  )


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 February 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> ....she keeps on throwing the bat when the ball comes and I mean throw.



lol - something like this youngster maybe?
PS http://abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200701/s1830505.htm - "hussey declines offer to walk on water"  "I'm not a walker, unlike Gilly "
fantastic jokes there prospector


----------



## greggy (3 February 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> lol - something like this youngster maybe?
> PS http://abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200701/s1830505.htm - "hussey declines offer to walk on water"  "I'm not a walker, unlike Gilly "
> fantastic jokes there prospector



Mate you've got it in a nutshell.  My 2 yo has a lot in common with Mr Cricket, she doesn't walk either when playing.  
Thanks for brightening up my day.


----------



## Bomba (3 February 2007)

damn poms finally won a game against the aussies.  i was hoping the aussies would go undefeated against them.

Hope Roy's injury isnt serious.

First game ive gone to all summer and the aussies lose


----------



## greggy (3 February 2007)

Bomba said:
			
		

> damn poms finally won a game against the aussies.  i was hoping the aussies would go undefeated against them.
> 
> Hope Roy's injury isnt serious.
> 
> First game ive gone to all summer and the aussies lose



It was just a fluke.  I'm sure that the Aussies just felt sorry for them and let them win one.  On to the next match.  I still think that the Aussies will pay the Kiwis in the finals.


----------



## justjohn (3 February 2007)

Australia are trying to play the poms into the finals ,they seem to have less trouble against them than NZ :


----------



## Duckman#72 (3 February 2007)

Prospector said:
			
		

> Hey Duckman, my partner was raving about these too!  You have a couple more than he did, but surely they are on the net somewhere




Thanks for that Prospector! I had a quick google but couldn't see them.
Now I know the ones Damien Flemming was censoring  

Cheers 
Duckman


----------



## Prospector (3 February 2007)

justjohn said:
			
		

> Australia are trying to play the poms into the finals ,they seem to have less trouble against them than NZ :





Yep, that crossed my mind too!


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 February 2007)

aus needing about 8 per over 3/213 needing 78 off 60 (plenty of batters left  - turns out it has been a good chance for Hodge to settle into the team , albeit a slow start  - especially as Symonds isnt coming back)
sportingbet says "easy" 
aus 1.28
kiwis 3.50
http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=11&l2id=546268

now aus 1.04 
kiwis 10.00
needing 42 off 37


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 February 2007)

kiwis need 72 off 55 , 3/199
looks like we play the kiwis 
be interesting to see if those 10 sundries in first overs cost the poms the game (and series?) - don;t you love it , Plunkett gets Gilly with yorker first ball two games back - and today gives away 5 wides first over. 

http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=11&l2id=549532
kiwis 1.28
poms 3.65

oops - styris just out  - might go down to the wire after all.
kiwis 1.45
poms 2.65

oops - oram just out  - might REALLY go down to the wire after all.
kiwis 1.85
poms 1.93

oops - mccullum just out  - 
kiwis 6.50
poms 1.03
looks like we play the poms after all   (plunket came good )


----------



## sleeper88 (7 February 2007)

when the time comes, i think the aus selectors should consider Luke Ronchi as the replacement to gilly. he's younger than haddin, and most importantly he can really hit em. 56 ball hundred against NSW proves it


----------



## chops_a_must (7 February 2007)

sleeper88 said:
			
		

> when the time comes, i think the aus selectors should consider Luke Ronchi as the replacement to gilly. he's younger than haddin, and most importantly he can really hit em. 56 ball hundred against NSW proves it



Haddin's form has been rather scratchy. If gilly hangs on another couple of years, I think Ronchi will get the nod ahead of Haddin. But if gilly does go sooner than that, Haddin will still be in front. Some of those shots today... unbelievable.


----------



## Bomba (7 February 2007)

Symonds should practice his wicket keeping. He can become the next test keeper.  That way Watson can be the allrounder in the team and we replace an explosive player like Gilly with another explosive player.


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 February 2007)

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=124012  The Umpire strikes back 


> Darrell Hair files lawsuit against ICC and PCB
> Thursday Feb 8 05:53 AEDT
> Australian umpire Darrell Hair has confirmed he has filed a racial discrimination lawsuit against the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) and the International Cricket Council (ICC).
> 
> ...



when I heard it on AM this morning, it didnt sound like he had a very good case    - on racial discrimation grounds anyway. - but time will tell.


----------



## theasxgorilla (8 February 2007)

Anyone else going to the G tomorrow night?

I cannot wait.


----------



## theasxgorilla (8 February 2007)

Some more Michael Hussey FACTS:

There is no such thing as global warming. Mike Hussey was cold, so he turned the sun up.

Mike Hussey gave Mona Lisa that smile.

Mike Hussey doesn't read books. He stares them down until he gets the information he wants.


----------



## scsl (9 February 2007)

Aus won the toss and chose to bat.

Aus 1/154 after 28 overs.

If you're at home, it's time to turn on the tv... the big hitting's not too far away!


----------



## doctorj (9 February 2007)

Any guesses what we'll get?

My money is on 320.


----------



## scsl (9 February 2007)

343!! ...though this could be a big ask without Symonds. Hayden just got out, so a score of over 300 may not be so easy anymore.


----------



## doctorj (9 February 2007)

Well that performance was very England-esque.  

If the Aussies come out and bowl 10 wides in the first 2 overs, I'll be convinced they just swapped kits for the day.


----------



## Bomba (9 February 2007)

My prediction is the pommies will start off well. Then they will capitulate.

Lets see how my crystal ball prediction goes.


----------



## justjohn (9 February 2007)

I hope your crystal ball goes better picking stocks   pommies 3-20


----------



## Bomba (9 February 2007)

hehe they did start off well.  They survived the 1st over and as predicted they capitulated, lol.

They are making a comeback as we speak. Only if McGrath caufght Bell, capitulation would have continued.


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 February 2007)

poms need 134 off 138 balls , and only 3 wickets down


----------



## Dukey (9 February 2007)

Poms looking the goods now: 4/207 off 43 overs.
need 46 off 39 balls

not a bad recovery.. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :bad:


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 February 2007)

http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=11&l2id=551697
aus 1.80
eng 1.90

oops england get a 4 
 aus 1.95
eng 1.75

oops england get another 4 (now need 16 off 15)
 aus 2.50
eng 1.40  

collingwood and nixon - two fighters of the winston churchill mould
(ahh you gotta assume that best of 3 finals , Aussie are still favouries surely)


----------



## Knobby22 (9 February 2007)

Collingwood was great!

I am finally back into Cricket. Good to see some competition!


----------



## Bomba (9 February 2007)

Aussies had their chances.  They didn't take them. Eventually paid the price.


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 February 2007)

http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=11&l2id=551704
2nd ODI Final
aus 1.22
eng 4.25

For the "Cwealth Bank ODI Tri Series winner", (i.e. best of 3), sporting bet has
aus 1.42
eng 2.80
http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=11&l2id=529311

sunny day , rain last night, nice breeze this morning anyway 


> http://www.abc.net.au/sport/content/200702/s1844814.htm
> Defeat to England a blessing in disguise: McGrath.  Australian fast bowler Glenn McGrath says his side's defeat to England in the opening tri-series final at the MCG on Friday night may be a blessing in disguise.  The Australians were hot favourites to win the first of the three finals and avenge their surprise loss to the tourists a week ago, but they produced one of their poorest displays of the season to suffer a four-wicket defeat.
> 
> McGrath, who was bowled for a duck, dropped a catch and failed to take a wicket, said Australia's embarrassing defeat was just the wake-up call they needed before the World Cup. "Last night was probably one of the worst performances that I've been involved in for a long, long time," McGrath told reporters at Sydney Airport on Saturday. "Sometimes you need that, especially leading into a big series like the World Cup".



  these blessings sure come well disguised - but we get the picture glenn


----------



## Buy low. sell high (11 February 2007)

Who the hell is that english opener who can't hit the ball?! The commentators are laughing at him! lol


----------



## Kauri (11 February 2007)

> Defeat to England a blessing in disguise: McGrath. Australian fast bowler Glenn McGrath says his side's defeat to England in the opening tri-series final at the MCG on Friday night may be a blessing in disguise. The Australians were hot favourites to win the first of the three finals and avenge their surprise loss to the tourists a week ago, but they produced one of their poorest displays of the season to suffer a four-wicket defeat.
> 
> McGrath, who was bowled for a duck, dropped a catch and failed to take a wicket, said Australia's embarrassing defeat was just the wake-up call they needed before the World Cup. Last night was probably one of the worst performances that I've been involved in for a long, long time, McGrath told reporters at Sydney Airport on Saturday. Sometimes you need that, especially leading into a big series like the World Cup.




   And I thought McGrath was a fast bowler, not a spin doctor...


----------



## nomore4s (11 February 2007)

Buy low said:
			
		

> Who the hell is that english opener who can't hit the ball?! The commentators are laughing at him! lol




He's hitting it alright now


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 February 2007)

Kauri said:
			
		

> And I thought McGrath was a fast bowler, not a spin doctor...



  the doctor of spin has sadly retired - maybe we miss him more than we realise? 
Hopefully it rains with Duckworth Lewis favouring the second batting team 
The following is a vain attempt to shed some light on this D/L method:-



> http://www.icc-cricket.com/icc/media/iccct2004mis/duckworth_lewis.html
> Summary of the Duckworth Lewis method
> 
> • The D/L method sets a revised target for the side batting second (Team 2) when overs have been lost by a suspension in play. The revision is not in proportion to the numbers of overs the two sides can receive but is in accordance with the run-scoring resources the two sides have at their disposal. These resources include both overs and wickets in combination.
> ...



"A table gives the resources remaining at any stage of an innings for any number of overs left and wickets lost. The resources are expressed in terms of the percentages of the resources of a full 50-over innings. This table may be different for different Team 1 innings and can be produced by the computer software available." - lol, big help

I wonder if a pom writes the software?  

http://thatscricket.oneindia.in/cricket-info/rainrule1.html
"The table has been constructed from a detailed study of the scorecards from several hundreds of one-day matches, mainly internationals, played over recent years. " 
 yeah yeah,  but was Hussey invented then !!??

you can buy a D/L calculator here (as if ) :-
http://www.rentacoder.com/RentACoder/misc/BidRequests/ShowBidRequest.asp?lngBidRequestId=620936


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 February 2007)

http://www.cricbuzz.com/Cricket_Articles/Cricket_Laws/The_Duckworth_Lewis_rule/
excerpt from the table :-

(PS Gilly just caught Collingwood - maybe his honesty walking helps the credibility of his appeals ??  )


----------



## chops_a_must (11 February 2007)

Those pommy odds are looking good right about now. Lol! Will be good to see the arrogant Aussies taken down a peg.


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 February 2007)

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> arrogant Aussies (might be) taken down a peg.



I loved Chappelli's comment ..."If the poms win, and If Flintoff was a smartass, which he isnt - but he'd be entitled to get up at the final dinner, and say "personally I was expecting more of a challenge from you aussies "" 
apparently a reference to Aus coach's comments (might come back to bite him?)   moral there somewhere.
But hang on - we havent lost yet .   
AND if we win - we will have done well.


----------



## drmb (12 February 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> I loved Chappelli's comment ..."If the poms win, and If Flintoff was a smartass, which he isnt - but he'd be entitled to get up at the final dinner, and say "personally I was expecting more of a challenge from you aussies ""
> apparently a reference to Aus coach's comments (might come back to bite him?)   moral there somewhere.
> But hang on - we havent lost yet .
> AND if we win - we will have done well.




OOOPPPSSSS - just checking the score while in transit KLIA - 
Resurgent England take out tri-series
A jubilant England side ended their often wretched Australian summer on a high by winning the one-day tri-series tournament with victory in tonight's second final at the Sydney Cricket Ground.

In a rain-marred match, England won by 34 runs under the Duckworth-Lewis system by restricting Australia to 8 for 152 after 27 overs chasing a revised 211 for victory from 33 overs.


----------



## marklar (12 February 2007)

Props to the Pommies, they played much better cricket than the aussies; they deserved to win.

McGrath & Gilchrist looked tired, both seem to be showing their age in the 50 over version of the game; Hussey, Hodge, Hogg & Watson had a couple of ordinary days.  Have to feel sorry for Lee, he really did play pretty well.

m.


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 February 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> I notice World Cup odds shaping up with aus as odds on favourites:-
> http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=11&l2id=240332



These changes since Australian Day 26Jan07.

Australia 2.65     , *now 2.80*
West Indies 7.00   , unchanged
India 7.50     , unchanged
Pakistan 8.00     , now 7.50
South Africa 8.00     , now 7.50
Sri Lanka 8.50     , now 8.00
New Zealand 10.00     , *now 11.00*
England 13.00     , *now 8.00*
Bangladesh 251.00     , unchanged
Kenya 501.00     , unchanged
Zimbabwe 501.00, unchanged

England moved up just one place. (swapped with NZ) 
Sth Africa just whipped Pakistan I understand, yet both on 7.50.

I agree marklar that the poms played well enough to win - maybe another way of looking at it , one of those rare occasions where no-one really fired amongst the aussies.


----------



## x2rider (16 February 2007)

TOWELLING

I am sure that is what it is called 

 The first time in over 600 ODI's that aussie have lost by 10 wickets 


 KIWI, KIWI, KIWI, KIWI


 Cheers martin


----------



## Bomba (17 February 2007)

I started to watch this match.  Saw the difficulty the ozzies had in batting.  Thought NZ would struggle aswell. Was completely wrong.  Ozzes were getting smashed.  Turned off tv.


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 February 2007)

These changes since Australian Day 26Jan07. and a few days ago , and now after today's "aberration ",  lol (well done kiwis - you luky bugas ) 

Australia 2.65     , now 2.80, unchanged 
West Indies 7.00   , unchanged,  now 7.50
India 7.50     , unchanged, unchanged
Pakistan 8.00     , now 7.50, *now 8.00*
South Africa 8.00     , now 7.50, *now 6.00*
Sri Lanka 8.50     , now 8.00, unchanged
New Zealand 10.00     , now 11.00, *now 9.00*
England 13.00     , now 8.00, *now 9.00*
Bangladesh 251.00     , unchanged, unchanged
Kenya 501.00     , unchanged, unchanged
Zimbabwe 501.00, unchanged, unchanged

Kiwis rewarded for whipping Aus, and Sth Africa for whipping Pakistan.
Piggy Muldoon would be smiling as he peered down from that great beehive in the sky   .
Apart from Aus being favourites - the rest of the pack are in a bunch for second.


----------



## x2rider (18 February 2007)

That was awesome

 Go the kiwi's 
 Four losses in a row now for ozzy .
 I thought you guys might of been a bit better opposition.
Aussie now slip from the NO1 position in ODI and would have to have some serious concerns about the bowling attack leading into the world series 

 Kiwi, Kiwi, Kiwi.
 Cheers martin


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 February 2007)

lol,  well done X2rider - party time for kiwis, sheesh!
cripes I'm going out to lock up the sheep!


----------



## x2rider (18 February 2007)

I'm dusting off the velcro gloves as we speak :sheep: 

 cheers martin


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 February 2007)

x2rider said:
			
		

> I'm dusting off the velcro gloves cheers martin



a seriously good game - and genuine congrats


----------



## sleeper88 (20 February 2007)

aussies lossing for the 5th time in a row?!?..mike hussey's gotta be the unlucky captain

8 runs off 8 balls to win..


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 February 2007)

sleeper88 said:
			
		

> aussies lossing for the 5th time in a row?!?..mike hussey's gotta be the unlucky captain 8 runs off 8 balls to win..



at this rate I'm gonna take out a third mortgage - and put it on the kiwis for the world cup !
aus 5/346,  kiwis 9/350


----------



## sleeper88 (20 February 2007)

nice to see us lose for a while..feel sorry for mr cricket..he's no mr captain though


----------



## x2rider (20 February 2007)

wow
 That was a belter . Thought it was all over after the aussie run fest but the black caps just stepped it up again. 
 We suffered with the depleted bowling side but the batsmen certianly were up to it .

 Kiwi . Kiwi , Kiwi
 Cheers Martin :aus:  :bigun2:


----------



## Bomba (20 February 2007)

i cant believe the ozzies lost that one.

kiwis were 4/40 and still ended up winning.


----------



## Realist (20 February 2007)

What a game what a series.    

So many Aussies were telling me they just wanted a contest 3 weeks ago, now theres more than a contest.

Any team of 8 can win the world cup.  South Africa and NZ must be near favourites. And the Aussies have another injury - Hayden.

Wow!!    What an amazing summer, I've thoroughly enjoyed it!!


----------



## wayneL (20 February 2007)

x2rider said:
			
		

> black caps



Oh is that what they were saying... and here was me wondering what the hell a "bleck kep" was.


----------



## Buy low. sell high (20 February 2007)

Realist said:
			
		

> What a game what a series.
> 
> So many Aussies were telling me they just wanted a contest 3 weeks ago, now theres more than a contest.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't get too far in front of yourself there, Australia's world cup team will look a whole lot different to the team that visited NZ, and there is plenty of time for injuries to heal while we play **** teams in the first round.


----------



## sleeper88 (21 February 2007)

Buy low said:
			
		

> I wouldn't get too far in front of yourself there, Australia's world cup team will look a whole lot different to the team that visited NZ, and there is plenty of time for injuries to heal while we play **** teams in the first round.




well think of it this way, after a strong bull run during the ashes series and early stages of the commbank series, this recent slide is a much need correction, followed by consolidation, before the next bull run, soon to begin at the world cup


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 February 2007)

cricket odds still have aus as favourites (despite recent injuries). 
NZ still the dark horses.(?)
also pool winners  
http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=11&l2id=240332


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 March 2007)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200703/s1871148.htm


> Smith shines in Windies win over Pakistan
> West Indian all-rounder Dwayne Smith dominated with bat and ball to ensure the World Cup hosts opened the competition with a 54-run victory over Group D rivals Pakistan at Sabina Park in Kingston, Jamaica this morning.
> 
> West Indies made 9 for 241 and then bowled Pakistan out for 187.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 March 2007)

http://www.abc.net.au/sport/content/200703/s1872128.htm
poor old scots must be shell shocked after that - 203 run win.   


> Ponting fires Australia to crushing win.  Ricky Ponting hammered his 23rd one-day century and Glenn McGrath took three wickets to give Australia a thumping 203-run World Cup win over Scotland in St Kitts this morning.
> 
> The Australian skipper notched a 93-ball, 113 to propel the defending champions to 6 for 334 before their pace attack proved too hot for the minnows, who were bowled out for 131 in 40.1 overs.
> 
> ...


----------



## websman (15 March 2007)

So, how about them Cowboys?


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 March 2007)

ABC:-  http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200703/s1878340.htm
PS Whatever he died from, I gotta hunch that there won't be a long queue wanting to take on his old job   


> Woolmer's wife doesn't suspect foul play
> The wife of the late Pakistan cricket coach Bob Woolmer says she does not suspect foul play in his death in a Jamaican hotel on Sunday.  Woolmer died after being found unconscious in his hotel room the morning after his side's World Cup defeat by Ireland.
> 
> Jamaican police are now treating the death as suspicious.  They say the post mortem results are inconclusive and after meeting with pathologists, have found sufficient information to continue with a full investigation.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 March 2007)

http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=11&l2id=576558
aus 1.62
sth africa 2.30
"futures market":-

mm Hussey at 23's ?  (will he play all matches?)


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 March 2007)

http://www.abc.net.au/sport/content/200703/s1879495.htm oops turns out to be strangulation - still , Jamaica is in the top 10 for most murders (prorata presumably) reason?


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 March 2007)

http://www.abc.net.au/sport/content/200703/s1879878.htm 


> Please save Pakistan cricket, pleads Rashid Latif. Former captain Rashid Latif has demanded cricket chiefs come forward and save Pakistan from near-collapse after the World Cup debacle.
> 
> Latif was speaking before Jamaican police confirmed that they believed Pakistan coach Bob Woolmer had been strangled to death in his Kingston hotel room.  "Where are cricket administrators who enjoy all sorts of perks?" asked Latif, referring to Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) chief Naseem Ashraf, who resigned after the upset defeat against Ireland.
> 
> ...



http://www.abc.net.au/sport/content/200703/s1880240.htm 


> ...The BBC cricket commentator Jonathan Agnew says everybody in the West Indies for the World Cup is horrified at the news.
> 
> "There's no doubt that the goalposts have now moved as far as the way people will view this tournament and everyone taking part in it," Agnew said. "The players, administrators, commentators, broadcasters, writers.  "This is now a completely different tournament than it was two days ago."


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 March 2007)

tomorrows match between the two top seeds yes ?


----------



## noirua (23 March 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> tomorrows match between the two top seeds yes ?




Yes, but, does anyone care anymore, for this tournament anyway?


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 March 2007)

noirua said:
			
		

> Yes, but, does anyone care anymore, for this tournament anyway?



two top teams in the world!?   - early Sunday morning here.


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 March 2007)

after 18 overs:-







> Current Innings
> Batting - Australia - 1/128 (18.0)
> Hayden, ML: 85 off 57
> Ponting, RT: 1 off 9
> ...



based on those numbers, (Hayden s/r 1.5, Ponting 0.1) Ponting will be lucky to keep his place in the team


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 March 2007)

Hayden - fastest ton in world cup , 100 off 66, out couple ofballs later for 101. *both teams go through into next phase", so - we might meet em again 

PS at one stage they were 1 /203 :


> Proteas in command in run chase  South Africa were 1 for 203 after 29 overs, chasing 378 to beat Australia in their World Cup Group A match in Basseterre, St Kitts and Nevis this morning.
> Jacques Kallis was on 16 and Herschelle Gibbs 8, with AB de Villiers (92) and Graeme Smith (retired hurt on 72) back in the pavilion.  Earlier, Matthew Hayden smashed the fastest World Cup century to spark Australia's surge to a record total.



latest:-


> http://www.abc.net.au/sport/content/200703/s1880792.htm Aussies fight back to crush Proteas. Matthew Hayden scored the fastest World Cup century and then the bowlers handled the pressure as Australia humbled South Africa by 83 runs in their World Cup Group A match in Basseterre, St Kitts and Nevis this morning. Hayden's 101 off 66 balls was the cornerstone of Australia's 6 for 377 off 50 overs, and then spinner Brad Hogg took 3 for 61 as the Proteas were bowled out for 294 in 48 overs.  They had been cruising at 1 for 203 after just 29 overs, but Hogg and quicks Shaun Tait (2 for 61) and Nathan Bracken (2 for 40) swung the match back Australia's way.
> 
> Australia topped Group A with three wins from as many games and importantly, take the two-point lead the achieved over South Africa into the Super Eights.  Earlier, Hayden reached his century off 66 balls, one delivery fewer than previous record holder John Davison's effort for Canada against West Indies in 2003.
> Australia's 6 for 377 surpassed their previous record of 2 for 359 against India in in the 2003 final.
> Hayden faced 68 balls in all and hit 14 fours and four sixes. .



PPS Andrew 'Freddy' Flintoff got pissed and couldn't play for England - lol.  (there were apparently 3 or 4 occasions during Ashes tour when he was reprimanded ).  ("you can take the boy out of Lancashire, but you can't take Lancashire out of the boy" )  .


----------



## noirua (25 March 2007)

Pakistan Captain, Inzamum-ul-Haq and Assistant Coach, Mushtaq Ahmed are being questioned for the second time by police investigating the murder of Bob Woolmer, according to reports.

Jamaican police have already taken DNA samples.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/6492279.stm


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 March 2007)

http://www.abc.net.au/sport/content/200703/s1886370.htm
Banglasdesh ready to whip us again lol. 
"Sri Lanka and Bangladesh have progressed to the Super Eights and not India and Pakistan."  - bookies will be pleased 
Bangladesh started comp at 251,  Pakistan 9.0,  India 8.5 , Aus 3.20.


> Australia wary of threat from Bangladesh.  Australia captain Ricky Ponting could be forgiven for a hint of exasperation after being reminded of his team's shock loss to Bangladesh in Cardiff two years ago.  On the eve of the champions' World Cup Super Eights match against the ninth-ranked one-day international nation, Ponting said the result had long since been consigned to the record books.
> 
> "We've worked it out. A lot's been said about it already," Ponting told a news conference. "It's long gone and forgotten about as far as we are concerned. We just didn't play at our best that day." Bangladesh's extraordinary five-wicket victory on the back of a century in 101 balls by Mohammad Ashraful was one of a series of reverses for* Australia in 2005*, culminating in the loss of the Ashes for the first time since they reclaimed the urn in 1989.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bomba (1 April 2007)

Aussies smashed Bangladesh.  I stayed up as long as i could to watch the action, but unofrtunately the rain persisted.  

Watched the highlights on fox.  Now have to wait a week before aussies play again.


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 April 2007)

lol, Bangladesh smashes Sth Africa
Aussies back on top of the ladder 
http://www.abc.net.au/sport/content/200704/s1892223.htm


> We've made history, says Bangladesh skipper. Bangladesh captain Habibul Bashar hailed his country's stunning 67-run victory over world number one South Africa this morning as the team's greatest ever triumph.
> 
> "It's an historic win," said Bashar after his Tigers bowled out the Proteas for 184 in reply to 8 for 251 in their World Cup Super Eights match at Providence. "We can now think of moving forward in the tournament. We lifted ourselves in this game and once we put a good total on the board we knew we could fight."
> 
> ...




A "resurrected" Aussie team plays poms tomorrow (Easter Monday) - with a view to getting even for the last trouncings 

Apparently, if we beat the poms, then they go home and Sth Africa stays in - otherwise, (the unthinkable that we lose) Sth Africa goes home


----------



## x2rider (8 April 2007)

:sheep: But the guys just getting on with job without the hype are the kiwi's .

Still looking for an aussie kiwi final . 
With the kiwis taking it out 

Kiwi, kiwi,kiwi

Cheers martin  :sheep:

PS : You don't get to see much cricket when your holidaying in Russia


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 April 2007)

x2rider said:


> S : You don't get to see much cricket when your holidaying in Russia



yep , tell anyone you bowled a maiden over in the gulley, you'll be up on a sexual charge of some sort


----------



## x2rider (9 April 2007)

It's a bit to cold to be bowling anyone over in the gulley at the moment. But lots to keep you warm on the cold winter nights  

 Cheers martin


----------



## Royce (9 April 2007)

Iv'e got divided loyalties ....would love the Aussies, or the wifes team Sri lanka get up and win.

Would be happy with iether team.

Royce


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 April 2007)

Royce said:


> I've got divided loyalties ....would love the Aussies, or the wifes team Sri lanka get up and win.  Would be happy with iether team.



you and the bookies as well Royce - at least as far as the Kiwis are concerned 
or should I say - you and X2rider can fight it out - we'll be waiting at the finals  

PS what is it about this tiny island countries  -  something to do with a fish diet maybe ?


----------



## Royce (9 April 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> you and the bookies as well Royce - at least as far as the Kiwis are concerned
> or should I say - you and X2rider can fight it out - we'll be waiting at the finals
> 
> PS what is it about this tiny island countries  -  something to do with a fish diet maybe ?




Unlike the other subcontinent teams that are embroiled in controversy.
The Sri lankans put pride in their performance ahead of money.
Iv'e always loved the aggresive approach to their cricket..The only downside is their fielding ..which can be very poor.

Their game against N zealand on Thursday should be a beauty.

Let the best team win

Royce


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 April 2007)

Royce said:


> Their game against N zealand on Thursday should be a beauty.Let the best team win.



Kiwi comment... "It'll be like taking Kandy from a baby" 
But the Sri Lankans reckon they are closer to the god of tea, and "it's all written there in the tea leaves"
you're right, two great sporting (little) nations lol - both of whom punch above their weight 
good luck both


----------



## Bomba (17 April 2007)

aussies smashed the sri lankans.  granted they rested some of their stars.  but they bowled superbly.

will they go undefeated and win another world cup?  time will tell. 

i think they will.


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 April 2007)

could be right bomba  - bookies like us anyway.
http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=11&l2id=240332&l3id=240333

At the start it was (post #279):-

Australia 3.20  (now 2.05)
Sri Lanka 9.00  (now 4.50)
NZealand 9.00 (now 4.75)
Sth Africa 4.50 (now 6.50)
England 10.00 (now 13.00)

others (Windies 8.00, India 8.50, Pakistan 9.00) at the start are now out, so obviously fewer horses, odds are tighter. - But Aus still looking good.  (only one final - oops - we've come unstuck on them before today )


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 April 2007)

Rather than become a cabbage, and after a nice lunch of onions, Lara makes Windy announcement.

The 37 year old Trinidaddy says he is leaving to spend more time with his kids.

Meanwhile, Aus gives NZ the ultimate compliment by saying they are putting in their strongest team


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 April 2007)

Further to that post below, I notice that the semifinals are :-

2nd plays 3rd (on Anzac morning Auz time) 

then 1st plays 4th next nigt (Anzac night).

the on the 28th , the final.

Just as well Aus isnt playing on Anzac morning (dawn service etc).  The old diggers will want to watch down on both their old mates marching as well as the cricket final later that night .


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 April 2007)

http://www.abc.net.au/sport/content/200704/s1903115.htm


> Relentless Australia humiliate Black Caps
> 
> Australia kept their 100 per cent record intact at the World Cup with an emphatic 215-run win over New Zealand in a Super Eights match in Grenada this morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## x2rider (22 April 2007)

Well, Um , Err

What the hell was that ? 
I just hope that it was one of those bad games that just comes along every now and then. I had to read the match on Cricinfo to see what had happened. 
I suppose it was a bit of payback for the last loss to NZ. But geez guys go easy on us. 
I still am happy with an Aussie - Kiwi final but the South Africans are looking strong as well. 
I don't know why they persist on bowling short to Ponting though. He just loves the cut shot and gets his eye in so quickly being able to play these shots. But not bond so that isn't too bad. But the top order again failing has to be a concern. 
Just as an aside. I hope that John Wright doesn't accept the position of coach for the pakies. It would be nice to see him be able to come back and coach the kiwis someday and not be turned off the game for life  
 Cheers martin


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 April 2007)

LOL, figured you'd lost your tongue there X 2  - or maybe your broadband connection .
Still if you are going to get rid ofall your bad luck, you might as well do it prior to the finals.
1st semi, early morning on 25th = NZ vs Sri Lanka  (2 v 3)
2nd semi, early morning of 26th = Aus plays Sth Africa (1 v 4)
Finals after than on 28th.

You're right, here's to a Auz Vs Kiwi final (how approriate it would be if we both win on Anzac day 
and May the best bronzed Anzac win in the final :bier:

As for John Wright being turned off cricket for life - as long as his life isnt turned off for cricket


----------



## x2rider (22 April 2007)

hi 20/20
I am over in russia at the moment and to get a connection you have to buy a scratch type card a bit like a top phone card. I placed a trade in the market the other day and while I was about to place my stop the card ran out. I had to take the bus down to the shops to get a card and then come back to install. By that time I was down a grand and it was tears all around.

Sri Lanka seem to be a bit of a bogey team for us. But I think we would rather face them that the SA. 
Anyway here's to a pleasant ANZAC day. 

Go the southern hemisphere.

Cheers martin


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 April 2007)

x2rider said:


> Anyway here's to a pleasant ANZAC day .
> Go the southern hemisphere
> Cheers martin



martin, 
dont get arrested over there , lol - I had a schoolmate go over there in the Salvation Army , was arrested for spreading treasonous propaganda lol.

By "Go the southern hemisphere" I take it you want Sri Lanka out of the way  - which leaves the other three southern hemisphericals - 
(just looked up , SriLanka is 5 to 10 deg N latitude  )
as for a pleasant Anzac day - we'll think of you drinking your vodka  - as we have a beer or two.


----------



## Royce (25 April 2007)

x2rider said:


> hi 20/20
> I am over in russia at the moment and to get a connection you have to buy a scratch type card a bit like a top phone card. I placed a trade in the market the other day and while I was about to place my stop the card ran out. I had to take the bus down to the shops to get a card and then come back to install. By that time I was down a grand and it was tears all around.
> 
> Sri Lanka seem to be a bit of a bogey team for us. But I think we would rather face them that the SA.
> ...





Sri Lanka definately a bogey team for NZ...  I don't think the Sri Lankans care who they play in the final...Should be a great game.

Royce


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 April 2007)

Royce said:


> Sri Lanka definately a bogey team for NZ...  I don't think the Sri Lankans care who they play in the final...Should be a great game.Royce



Kiwis lost by 70 odd runs   
shame - never mind there's always next time. (as in next World Cup lol)   

We play south africa tonight (fingers crossed).

Full scorecard of last time we met em back there on post #291.


2020hindsight   #291 said:


> Hayden - fastest ton in world cup , 100 off 66, out couple ofballs later for 101. *both teams go through into next phase", so - we might meet em again   PS at one stage they were 1 /203.


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 April 2007)

and here's an ad left over from 2003 world cup - where we won http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1goNXwF3kRA&mode=related&search=  Cricket World cup Ad
can we do it yet again ? you bet we can 

Herewith all results since inception  (the 21st century has been ours!)

Note that winner of tonight plays Sri Lanka - and they beat us by 7 wickets with 22 balls to go in the 1996 final 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cricket_World_Cup


> The first Cricket World Cup contest was organised in England in 1975. A separate Women's Cricket World Cup has been held every four years since 1973. The finals of the Cricket World Cup are contested by all ten Test-playing and ODI-playing nations, together with other national teams that qualify through the ICC Trophy competition. *Australia has been the most successful of the five teams to have won the tournament, taking three titles*. The West Indies have won twice, while India, Pakistan, and Sri Lanka have each won once.
> 
> The 2003 Cricket World Cup finals were held between 9 February and 24 March 2003, in South Africa. Australia defeated India in the final to retain the championship.[6] The 2007 Cricket World Cup is being held in the West Indies, it commenced on 13 March 2007. The 2007 tournament has sixteen teams competing in a pool stage (played in round-robin format), then a "super 8" stage, followed by semi-finals and a final.


----------



## x2rider (27 April 2007)

Well. that was a bit of a fizzer to say the least 
 New zealand just don't play well against sri lanka . Not to many years ago they were the bunny team to beat and now its  Aussie and them in the final .

 I think it will be a bit of let down in the end . The aussie's are still to far ahead of the rest of the world nd something disastorus would have to happen . 

Well I suppose we'll have to turn our attention to the rugby and give it back to you in spades 
 Cheers Martin


----------



## Kipp (27 April 2007)

x2rider said:


> Well. that was a bit of a fizzer to say the least
> New zealand just don't play well against sri lanka . Not to many years ago they were the bunny team to beat and now its  Aussie and them in the final .
> 
> I think it will be a bit of let down in the end . The aussie's are still to far ahead of the rest of the world nd something disastorus would have to happen .
> ...




Hmm...looking at the above table there haven't been too many close fials eh?  Just that 7 run loss by Australia... humph...
Hayden- whoa... sparkling form.  34? 35?  And still in stellar touch.... same with McGragh and Warne.  Even in their last days are still superb cricketers.


----------



## Bomba (27 April 2007)

couldnt believe the OZ v SA game.  at 5/27 and then what should have been 6/27 i thought the ozzies would roll SA for under 50.

Looking at the ozzies results this world cup, no one has got near them.  Most winning margins were 100 to 200+.  Closest wiining margin was 81 runs. 

Anyway should be n interesting final particularly if SL bowl last.  With Murali in the team.  Anything is possible.  I believe that is the reason SL didnt play Murali.  So the ozzies dont get any batting praxtice against him.

Go the ozzies.  Cant wait for the final to start.  About time too.  I feel as though ive aged a few years, waiting for it.


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 April 2007)

Bomba said:


> Anyway should be n interesting final particularly if SL bowl last.  With Murali in the team.  Anything is possible.  I believe that is the reason SL didnt play Murali.  So the ozzies dont get any batting praxtice against him.



http://www.abc.net.au/sport/content/200704/s1906742.htm

you're sure to be right bomba, - Murali keeping his powder dry.

But as someone once said, comparing him with Shane Warne, say - there's very little that Murali can teach a young bowler - unless of course they also have an arm that can't straighten - whereas Shane Warne can teach any kid (strange that an arm like that is an advantage for a spin bowler)


----------



## resourceboom (27 April 2007)

I reckon the aussies will win comfortably, will be by around 100 runs!!


----------



## resourceboom (27 April 2007)

And Glenn McGrath to finish with the most wickets of the tournament over Murali !!


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 April 2007)

x2rider said:


> Go the southern hemisphere.  Cheers martin



yep, martin,  let's hope down under ends up on top


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 April 2007)

http://www.abc.net.au/sport/content/200704/s1908761.htm


> Ponting primed for final flourish.  Australian captain Ricky Ponting believes he has one more big innings left in the tournament as his side head into tonight's World Cup final against Sri Lanka at the Kensington Oval in Barbados.
> 
> Australia are bidding for an unprecedented third straight World Cup title and fourth overall.  They go into the showpiece match on the back of an extraordinary Cup run that has seen them go 28 games unbeaten with 22 straight wins.
> 
> ...



 
well you can bet we're gonna come out fighting  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  (even if we only win by 99 runs resourceboom lol)


----------



## Bomba (28 April 2007)

cant wait for the game tonight.  im counting down the hours.  I cant see OZ losing unless its an extremely spin friendly wicket.  

From reports its more a pace bowlers wicket so it would be interesting to see how Tait goes. 

I hope Ooh Aah is the top wicket taking bowler for the tournament and if he is the winning run getter then it will truly be a nail biting match.


----------



## billhill (28 April 2007)

I worry that malinga will be a bogey man for our team. No one has faced him before in the australian team and if you've seen his action you can see why other batsmen have found him difficult to play. Should be a good match, close i hope.


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 April 2007)

Just looking at the website ( gee that wikipedia is good - probably a post by a a Kenyan lol) :-
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cricket_World_Cup


> South Africa, Zimbabwe and Kenya hosted the 2003 World Cup. The number of teams participating in the event increased from twelve to fourteen. *Kenya's victories over Sri Lanka *and Zimbabwe, among others — and a forfeit by the New Zealand team, which refused to play in Kenya because of security concerns — enabled Kenya to reach the semi-finals, the best result by an associate. In the final, Australia made 359 runs for the loss of two wickets, the largest ever total in a final, defeating India by 125 runs.[6][32]



Hek if Kenya can beat Sri Lanka , you'd think we could do it blindfold lol 

Also I notice that "Ooh Ahh" ( lol - like it ) is leading the wicket tally overall 

Get a load of the bet options - sheesh .  You can see why the bookies love this game  
http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=11&l2id=608583&l3id=608584

There's one there for first aussie out - Gilchrist 1.83,  Hayden 1.95
I would have thought that Gillie is the more likely (by a good margin) - - and whilst theres absolutely nothing better that seeing him in full flight - with sixes all over the place lol - you have to accept that he works a damned side harder than Hayden when we come out to field. - and its (usually) not the end of the world if he does get out early  - the other good thing, he (nearly) always leaves the field with the run rate looking good at least , if not the score .
PS I wonder if he'll walk lol 

I mean would YOU own up ?


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 April 2007)

Bomba said:


> I hope Ooh Aah is the top wicket taking bowler for the tournament and *if he is the winning run getter *then it will truly be a nail biting match.



LOL - 300 to 1 mate  but an interesting concept .


----------



## brerwallabi (28 April 2007)

Hmmmm looks like no sleep tonight and off to bed at 6 in the morning, need plenty of coffee tonight - no wine damn or I'll never get through it


----------



## shares (28 April 2007)

Aussies to win, 150 run demolition or 8 wicket slogging :


----------



## brerwallabi (28 April 2007)

Thats the way we should approach it and I sure Ricky will be looking for the big win.


----------



## Royce (28 April 2007)

shares said:


> Aussies to win, 150 run demolition or 8 wicket slogging :




Lets not get too confident..The Sri Lankans are an excellent team with great talent in both bowling and batting. ( smart coach as well ) .. I think its going to be a lot closer than most people think.


Royce


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 April 2007)

x2rider said:


> hi folks.... there are 11 different ways that you can be out in a game of cricket.
> 
> 1. LBW
> 2. Retiring - leaving the crease without the umps . consent
> ...



Here's an old post from X2.. and likewise the odds for various ways Gillie will get out .
 I guess "12. walking when the video playback shows you weren't even out" comes under the category "any other mode of dismissal" 
http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=11&l2id=608583
hek, slip him $50 and split the difference of the 250 to 1 bet with him after the match !!

other modes:-
13. taken off to jail after breaking every window in the surrounding buildings (or maybe for losing too many balls over the perimeter fence)
14. taken off on accusations of using voodoo because the ball he hit went into orbit and didn't come down


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 April 2007)

> Originally Posted by x2rider
> hi folks.... there are 11 different ways that you can be out in a game of cricket.
> 
> 1. LBW
> ...




OOOH AHHH Glenn McGrath I say ooh ahh Glenn McGrath has numbers 1..3 & 5.

Mute tyre  Mulee it ran  has dogged determination to spoil the aussie win. 

The best in the world at cricket is Australia.C`mon aussie c`mon c`mon.


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 April 2007)

well I've got $20,000 on Gillie being stumped  (at about 101 I hope) 
PS always wanted to be a millionaire 
shame it's only monopoly money


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 April 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> well I've got $20,000 on Gillie being stumped  (at about 101 I hope)
> PS always wanted to be a millionaire
> shame it's only monopoly money




I hope gilly is there long enough to see the spinner on.Every time I watch him he gets out early.


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 April 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> I hope gilly is there long enough to see the spinner on.Every time I watch him he gets out early.



yep - and rain delayed - sounds like the spinners will have a ball - we'll sure know soon enough now


----------



## Wysiwyg (29 April 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> I hope gilly is there long enough to see the spinner on.Every time I watch him he gets out early.




I`m impressed with that ton........no respect.


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 April 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> I`m impressed with that ton........no respect.



mate, lol  wowo. 
fastest in a final apparently , 8 x 4s, 6 x 6s. - and his first ton in a World cup   and what a diplomat/ambassador !!
Hayden's was faster though. (against Sth Africa)
I take back my prediction of 101 lol.
Gillie should just get out to get a rest sheesh - he will be involved with every ball in 30 minutes or so .  (cramps etc )

lol , 6 , 4 - just lately he seems to averaging 5 a ball lol.
(149 - highest score in a final in world cup)


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 April 2007)

Gillie's wagon wheel in 3D


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 April 2007)

that was Gillie at his finest, and his willow at its best,
and his slogfesting unkindest sending bullets east and west,
that was Gillie super statesman, with a grin from ear to ear,
that was Gillie supermate, and the Australian of the Year


----------



## Wysiwyg (29 April 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> that was Gillie at his finest, and his willow at its best,
> and his slogfesting unkindest sending bullets east and west,
> that was Gillie super statesman, with a grin from ear to ear,
> that was Gillie supermate, and the Australian of the Year




More than anyone expected , except for he himself.
an individual effort , a team of talent wealth.
The srees they took a spanking , no bowler spared today.
the aussies reached into their heart , and tore a piece away.



(I was published in an anthology many years ago you know,only average in my opinion)


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 April 2007)

ripper 
the harder poem will be words of condolence for the Sri's lol
(or maybe they'll get it )

here's or for us spectators (cricket tragics) lol....

While they work their cricket magic, and the sun comes up outside
It is time for viewers tragic (matchsticks keeping eyelids wide)
to reflect upon the reason we were put down here on earth..?
....
maybe just to see such sportsmanship -  and inner Aussie worth ?


----------



## grumpee boi (29 April 2007)

have a look at http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/cricket/6445207.stm on the BBC site.  It has all world cup averages and Andy Bichel would be able to lay claim to the greatest all rounder in world cup history.  Batting over 100 and bowling less than 13.  Sure he only had 3 at bats......

Symonds does very well considering the number of at bats he has had.  The other interesting thing from that site is the reporter blogs and responses from the 'fans'.  According to many, the win was hollow and if not for the rain, DL method, the ICC, the CIA etc Sri Lanka would have won.  Would have been nice to see a full match however and Aus get 400.


----------



## grumpee boi (29 April 2007)

Sri Lanka did play bravely and are a good team that deserved to have a bit more luck.


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 April 2007)

grumpee boi said:


> have a look at http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/cricket/6445207.stm on the BBC site.  It has all world cup averages and Andy Bichel would be able to lay claim to the greatest all rounder in world cup history.  Batting over 100 and bowling less than 13.  Sure he only had 3 at bats......
> ..*According to many, the win was hollow *and if not for the rain, DL method, the ICC, the CIA etc Sri Lanka would have won.  Would have been nice to see a full match however and Aus get 400.



bloody good points - couldn't help thinking that myself (as I just walked the dog)   wouldn't say it was hollow - just that it might have been real close if it weren't for the weather and - good toss to win Ricky. 

spare a thought for the Sri Lankins as they finished in the dark
as we handed them a spankin while they couldn't see their mark
with the third umpire an owl or two, and shortened match their loss
hek  - they shudda thrown the towel in when they lost the bludy toss. 

PS Bichel was a gr8 entertainer -always laughing.


----------



## bvbfan (30 April 2007)

At least it was a better and more of a contest than the final of 1999 and 2003.
Sri Lanka bowled far too many wides and stuff down leg side probably cost us 40runs.

Glad it was a decent sportsman in Gillie (and someone who I respect) who destroyed us. Not like the yobs of McGrath or Ponting.
Now only a few wankers to retire and I can start supporting Australia again.

Also the old adage of catches win matches is true, if Fernando had caught Gillie on about 60, maybe Mahroof would have had a better chance???


----------



## Mazrox (1 November 2007)

Time for fellow tragics to wake from hibernation and get back into the real cricket season!

Who's going to make the Australian team for the first Test?

Does MacGill deserve a go? Or has Brad Hogg pipped him at the post with another 4 wickets last night? Will Jaques get the opening spot?

I reckon Jaques is a shoo-in and MacGill deserves a run, although he's looking a bit rusty. Always seems to lift for the national team though - has the runs on the board, if you'll pardon the pun.

All will be revealed at 2.30!

Maz


----------



## Mazrox (1 November 2007)

Well, the team has been announced. The selectors have gone for an each way bet, choosing both Hogg and MacGill. Jaques has the opener's spot.

The squad for the first 3 mobile Test is:

Ricky Ponting (captain) TAS 32
Adam Gilchrist (vice-captain) WA 35
Stuart Clark NSW 32
Michael Clarke NSW 26
Matthew Hayden QLD 36
Brad Hogg WA 36
Michael Hussey WA 32
Phil Jaques NSW 28
Mitchell Johnson QLD 25
Brett Lee NSW 30
Stuart MacGill NSW 36
Andrew Symonds QLD 32
Shaun Tait SA 24

Maz


----------



## sleeper88 (1 November 2007)

Mazrox said:


> Well, the team has been announced. The selectors have gone for an each way bet, choosing both Hogg and MacGill. Jaques has the opener's spot.
> 
> The squad for the first 3 mobile Test is:
> 
> ...




i'd like to see Hogg and Johnson in the XI for the first test


----------



## Mazrox (7 November 2007)

Well, fellow tragics, Hogg is out in favour of MacGill, and with Tait pulling out I'd be very surprised if Johnson doesn't get a run.

The next question is, if we win the toss, do we bat?   What's the weather like in Brissie?

One more sleep!

Maz


----------



## nioka (7 November 2007)

Mazrox;220521  What's the weather like in Brissie?Maz[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Showers.Possible heavy at times?


----------



## Mazrox (7 November 2007)

Hmmmm...

Maybe we'll have a bowl?


----------



## sharechaser (7 November 2007)

If it stays rainy and cloudy tomorrow, maybe having a bowl wouldn't be a bad idea. The humidity might help our quicks swing the ball for once!

On a side note, up here in brisbane they're only showing the afternoon session on the tele - is that the same all around the country, or is it just in brisbane to try and encourage people to go and see the match?


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 November 2007)

sharechaser said:


> If it stays rainy and cloudy tomorrow, maybe having a bowl wouldn't be a bad idea. The humidity might help our quicks swing the ball for once!
> 
> On a side note, up here in brisbane they're only showing the afternoon session on the tele - is that the same all around the country, or is it just in brisbane to try and encourage people to go and see the match?




The ball swings best when dry and shiny.Once the leather soaks up ground moisture it is near impossible to swing.

Might even go to the test myself if the sky is blue.


----------



## Mazrox (7 November 2007)

Quote:
_On a side note, up here in brisbane they're only showing the afternoon session on the tele - is that the same all around the country, or is it just in brisbane to try and encourage people to go and see the match? _

It used to be the same everywhere, only the last session was televised. But for the last couple of years in Sydney at least, they have trialled showing it all day. I think the trial was in response to the fact that Sydney was anticipated to be a sell-out every day for the Ashes. Don't know what the plans are for this year.

Quote:
_Might even go to the test myself if the sky is blue._

Aahh, I wish!

I was up there on holidays a couple of years ago (when McGrath and Gillespie were having a picnic with the bat). Very nice viewing ground is the Gabba. Although the new stands had not been finished yet, and the pleasant breeze that day might not get through now.

I'll be stuck here in Sydney, in my City office block.

All I can say is - Bless you Auntie ABC! 

Maz


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 November 2007)

Gilchrist is declared the sixiest cricketer of all time ....

(first to reach 100 6's  )



> http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/11/17/2093779.htm?section=sport
> Gilchrist became the first man to hit 100 sixes in Test match cricket when he belted Muttiah Muralidaran over the rope in successive deliveries just prior to the declaration.
> 
> The second heave went out of the ground, forcing the umpires to find another ball.



As they say - keep an eye out for that ball on ebay ..


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 November 2007)

........ some photos from the last world cup


----------



## chops_a_must (26 December 2007)

A really awesome first days play to watch. After being very unlucky in the first hour, and almost looking totally gone, India fought back very well through Kumble. Fantastic to see that fight for once. Should be a really interesting test. Go the Indians!

P.S. - is anyone else having trouble thinking here? I can't seem to get a proper rest and am totally stuffed by this weather...


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 December 2007)

chops 
yep, nicely balanced..
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/12/26/2127621.htm?section=justin


> *Kumble wickets negate Hayden ton*
> The Boxing Day Test between Australia and India at the MCG was poised evenly at stumps on an enthralling first day, with Australia heading to the pavilion at 9 for 337 in front of 68,465 fans.
> 
> An unbeaten final wicket partnership of 25 between Mitchell Johnson (10) and Stuart Clark (21) helped the Australians finish the day in a respectable position, after a five-wicket haul from Indian skipper Anil Kumble (5 for 84) had brought the home side crashing to earth after a promising start to the day.
> ...




(as for the weather - sydney has been cool - I hear you've had a scorcher)
what about that bloke killed with a cricket bat on the beach at Geralton ?


----------



## chops_a_must (27 December 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> (as for the weather - sydney has been cool - I hear you've had a scorcher)
> what about that bloke killed with a cricket bat on the beach at Geralton ?




Yeah well... the Geraldton natives are amongst the worst I think there are. The school up there is apparently very bad, (no guesses as to why), and the teachers and staff are very scared of them.

Something has to be done about the problem we have in WA. Despite all the talk from certain community leaders in the aboriginal world about turning their kids around, we have hurrendous juvenile crime problems amongst the aboriginal youth. In the order of 80% of all serious assult convictions for people under the age of 18 in WA, are recorded against aboriginals. That's just not good enough. And now we have 12 year olds apparently... accomplices to murder.

Geez, I tell you what. If the aboriginal community up there aren't strung up, I think there is going to be serious trouble. Because they are a blight on that town. And perhaps the best thing they can do for themselves, is to go away and die somewhere. Because they aint doing anyone any favours, certainly not themselves. All the favourable schooling and lenient policing they get there has not made one difference. And there were what? 25 people involved. Surely one of those kids knows who laid the blow. So why aren't they helping? Another thing that has annoyed me about it, is that they have stopped calling them aboriginal. If they are an aboriginal gang, call them that. But geez, the natives there are just about the worst I've seen...

Hopefully with the new rail system we don't have to put up with their crap at the stations either. I'm not sure what it's like in other states, but I get scared when there are aboriginal kids at a train station with me, especially if I'm on my own. Luckily I'm fairly tall, and just stand up when they are eying me off, but yeah, the WA aboriginal groups will probably have to put up with vigilantes soon if they don't get their finger out. And I'm not really sure if I care if they get some of their own medicine to be honest...


----------



## The Mint Man (2 January 2008)

Well they thought they had us for a while there but Symonds and Hogg have hung in there and are smashing them at the moment.... Granted, symonds has had a couple of lucky breaks..... but who cares:
Symonds just bought up his 100 and Hogg is on his way there

Cheers


----------



## The Mint Man (2 January 2008)

The Mint Man said:


> and Hogg is on his way there



Maybe not
Ahh well, a good knock no matter which way you look at it, got us out of alot of trouble.


----------



## chops_a_must (3 January 2008)

The Mint Man said:


> Maybe not
> Ahh well, a good knock no matter which way you look at it, got us out of alot of trouble.



Well as Slats said, it's Brad Hogg day.

You could even say, he was _hogging_ the strike for a while. 

Lets hope the Indians get back in the game and tie the series up.

P.S. - I hope the Western Australians do well, while the others get smashed.


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 January 2008)

The Mint Man said:


> Granted, symonds has had a couple of lucky breaks..... but who cares:
> Symonds just bought up his 100 and Hogg is on his way there
> 
> Cheers



MM, 
 see 
I personally think that it would be bush justice if Symonds was called out wrongly this innings - just to even up the ledger 
imo 

PS I mean , the press keep telling us "what a great game it is" lol ... 
sheesh - they have a vested interest !  

Since those lousy umpiring decisions in our favour
I'm just treating is as a bit of entertainment in the background
but a joke as far as a serious game is concerned


----------



## chops_a_must (5 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Since those lousy umpiring decisions in our favour
> I'm just treating is as a bit of entertainment in the background
> but a joke as far as a serious game is concerned




And now we have a racism claim.

Like the Aussies have never been guilty of this. Sheesh. Just open a an of worms.

More proof the Aussies can't handle anything back in return.

Like when Mcgrath got ruffled in the Windies:

Mcgrath: What does Brian Lara's dick taste like?

Windies Batsmen: I wouldn't know. How about you ask your wife?

I mean sheesh. I wonder what the Aussies said to Harbajan while he was smashing them around. I suppose it wouldn't have been good.

And now we have a self admitted liar making claims about another player. Geez. Like you have any credibility left mate!

And Clarke not walking when he cuts one to slips! Horrible. Absolutely atrocious! Totally shameful the way the Aussies have behaved this match.

And when you get horrible umpiring in any sport, things get out of hand. Like they have here...


----------



## cuttlefish (5 January 2008)

obviously we can't know the exact details of what occured but it does seem pretty lame for the aust team to go crying to mum when someone gives a bit back to them.  Slater was carrying on a fair bit about it today - seems pretty hypocritical  - its not as if the aussie team hasn't given it out over the years.


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 January 2008)

chops and cuttlefish 
so 

you reckon it's not as if he said anything during a darts match for instance !!

like my brother-in-law usually does
just as you are about to throw a bludy dart ! sheesh  

(compare talking while someone puts in golf I guess - hanging offence) 

Think I agree with you - maybe they should let him off with a warning - otherwise he'll never stop saying it.


----------



## chops_a_must (5 January 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> chops and cuttlefish
> so
> 
> you reckon it's not as if he said anything during a darts match for instance !!
> ...



It's just that if the same standards are applied, you would probably have half of the Australian team permanently suspended.

Classic bully boy scenario.

P.S. - how is calling someone a monkey racist? Who decides that it is? I can remember being called that during sport as a kid, and calling other kids rangas on the footy field. I never remember it being a reference to race. And you can't tell me Symonds isn't baiting some kind of comment with the way he dresses up his lips...


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 January 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> It's just that if the same standards are applied, you would probably have half of the Australian team permanently suspended.
> 
> Classic bully boy scenario.
> 
> P.S. - how is calling someone a monkey racist? Who decides that it is? I can remember being called that during sport as a kid, and calling other kids rangas on the footy field. I never remember it being a reference to race. And you can't tell me Symonds isn't baiting some kind of comment with the way he dresses up his lips...




Lol - spitting image of Al Jolson 
Maaammmiiii,,, my lill mammmmiiii 

 Al Jolson - My Mammy 1927 


I notice he survived another loud call :-
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/01/05/2132362.htm


> Hayden lifts Australia to commanding position
> Posted 2 hours 36 minutes ago
> Updated 1 hour 56 minutes ago
> 
> ...


----------



## petervan (5 January 2008)

I watched cricket for years and after awhile I thought some of these games gotta be rigged.Then I found every man nearly playing is betting on results.When you have the captain of a country with a serious gambling problem you have alot of rigged results.Since then Australia has marched to world domination leaving games very predictable and boring.Even to go has been destroyed by the fun police.Agree with chops about over appealing and bully behaviour in the field.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (5 January 2008)

G'day Guys,
Lets get back to the game! I just wanted to say that this test has been the best test match all summer from a competitive point of view. Don't get me wrong, I love seeing the Aussies win - they are indeed the best cricket team in the world currently. However, there is nothing like seeing a close game that really tests both teams and India thankfully have stepped up to the mark in Sydney.
Australia was really tested while batting today. I thought India bowled well today in general with plenty of turn on a wicket that is starting to play more and more tricks. Some balls keeping low, some really rearing up are signs that the last days play tomorrow will be very intriguing. Australia did very well to consolidate and build a reasonable lead, even though they were lucky on a number of occasions.
I'm leaning towards a draw at present but if things go well Australia are in the box seat to possibly win the test aswell. I think a lot depends on how Hoggy bowls, although I think Stuart Clark could be amongst the wickets if the ball starts keeping low with LBW's on the cards!!
Anyway, here's to another great day of test cricket that could go down to the wire for a result!!!


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 January 2008)

paul
maybe this youtube can give Symonds a clue on how he can get even with Harbajan 
- all as posted on the umpiring technology poll thread . 



2020hindsight said:


> what'ya mean too high ump - it hit him on the knee! lol
> appeal for LBW


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 February 2008)

Gilchrist  ripped off severely there.Rudi Kuertzen making mistakes more often now.


----------



## doctorj (10 February 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> Gilchrist ripped off severely there.



The Indians call Symonds a cheat for not walking when he should have been out, but I didn't see them calling Gilly back for what was very obviously a wrong decision...

A case of do as we say, not as we do.


----------



## prawn_86 (10 February 2008)

Couple of dodgy decisions there agian today.

Was a pretty poor batting performance by Aus however. Best I have seen India bowl for a while imo


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 February 2008)

Some strange prices for the various players - and lol - I thnk Ricky is a bit pissed off he'll only made a fraction of what Symonds will make. 

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/cricket/article3406195.ece


> Symonds then announced that he would not be making himself available for Australia's proposed tour to Pakistan next month, citing security fears.
> ......
> Andrew Flintoff, making his recovery from an ankle injury, said yesterday that he had no interest in taking the Indian rupee. “It's not an option for the English players,” Flintoff said. “Lancashire and the ECB have looked after me well and my concern is to get on the field for them.”
> 
> Yet there is a worry among the chief executives of the 18 first-class counties that the money being splashed out on the IPL signings will skew the market for recruiting overseas players. Hampshire are resigned to being without their captain, Shane Warne, who fetched a disappointing £232,000 when he joined Jaipur yesterday, until halfway through the season




A heap of funny comparisons here  
http://au.sports.yahoo.com/cricket/...hes-15m-indian-premier-league-cricket-auction


> MUMBAI (AFP) - India one-day captain Mahendra Singh Dhoni went for a huge 1.5 million dollars on Wednesday as some of the world's best players were auctioned off for the Twenty20 Indian Premier League (IPL).
> 
> Chennai paid nearly four times the wicketkeeper-batsman's base price of 400,000 dollars in the opening round of the novel sell-off, held before the lucrative tournament's debut in April.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 February 2008)

http://www.jamaica-gleaner.com/gleaner/20080222/sports/sports9.html



> Bangalore: x-Rahul Dravid, India, US$1.035 million, Jacques Kallis, South Africa, US$900,000, Anil Kumble, India, US$500,000, Cameron White, Australia, US$500,000, Zaheer Khan, Bangalore, US$ 450,000, Mark Boucher, South Africa, US$450,000, Nathan Bracken, Australia, US$325,000, Dale Steyn, South Africa, US$325,000, Shivnarine Chanderpaul, West Indies, US$200,000, Wasim Jaffer, India, US$150,000.
> 
> Calcutta: x-Sourav Ganguly, India, US$$1.092 million, Ishant Sharma, India, US$950,000, Chris Gayle, West Indies, US$800,000, Brendon McCullum, New Zealand, US$700,000, David Hussey, Australia, US$625,000, Shoaib Akhtar, Pakistan, US$425,000, Murali Karthik, India, US$425,000, Ricky Ponting, Australia, US$400,000, Ajit Agarkar, India, US$350,000, Umar Gul, Pakistan, US$150,000 Tatenda Taibu, Zimbabwe, US$125,000.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 February 2008)

.....  Just playing with those names and numbers ..  firstly, the teams, and their international members :-


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 February 2008)

Then the players sorted by salary..
As someone said - full of strange numbers - like David Hussey (never played a test) on $625K . 
his brother Michael only on $350K - 
and Shane Warne only on $425K
Matthew Hayden only on $375K etc


----------



## JPC (23 February 2008)

What about South Africa ....  they to have strange prices for the various players...


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 February 2008)

JPC said:


> What about South Africa ....  they to have strange prices for the various players...



1 Kallis (US$900K) = 3 de Villiers (US$300K) .
Then again de Villiers has been in semi-retirement for the last 10 years  (apparently) 

Does that mean that if de Villiers does a third as well as Kallis, he still has a clear conscience?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fanie_de_Villiers


> 1994-95 was an outstanding season for De Villiers. In five Tests, he took 36 wickets averaging 17.47. In the Test against Pakistan in Johannesburg, De Villiers became the first ever South African to score a fifty and take ten wickets in the same Test, scoring 66 not out and taking 6 for 81 and 4 for 27. He was subsequently named the South African Cricket Annual Cricketer of the Year in 1995, an award he had previously won in 1989.
> 
> A popular player, de Villiers was known by the nickname Vinnige Fanie (Fast Fanie) by his Afrikaans-speaking fans.




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kallis


> With 29 Test centuries, equal to the legendary Sir Donald Bradman, Kallis has definitely established himself as one of the modern greats of the game. .....
> 
> In 2007 Kallis scored 5 centuries in 4 Tests, making him just the fourth man after Bradman, Ken Barrington and Matthew Hayden to score 4 centuries in 4 Tests on two different occasions. That Kallis holds these records belies his reputation as a defensive, unadventurous batsman of the old-fashioned type, something Kallis himself is determined to erase.[7] Regardless of style, Kallis has a remarkable batting average of over 58, and is rated as one of the best batsmen in the world. Although still a very capable bowler with over 200 Test wickets, he has impressed mostly with the bat in recent years


----------



## Tinpusher (26 February 2008)

Fellas, its just pyjama cricket, who cares in the long run?

The commbank series is the same, no one can actually remember who played in the final 2 years ago. Its popular entertainment for the masses.

The test tour to India in October will be worthwhile viewing as will the Ashes 09 with young Adil Rashid from Yorkshire a possible find for them and Flintoff and Simon Jones on the coeback trail (and Ponting's captaincy under pressure going from bad to worse).

You want a good match sooner? The Sheffield Shield (can't get into the Pura name thingy) final on the 16th March bewteen NSW and Vic will be a corker.


----------



## bvbfan (3 March 2008)

It's AB de Villiers not Fanie


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 March 2008)

bvbfan said:


> It's AB de Villiers not Fanie



bvb
a) apologies 
b) brothers I presume?
b) or did he change his name by deed poll ?


----------



## bvbfan (4 March 2008)

Dont think they are related. But perhaps Fanie is an uncle/cousin or something.

20-25 year age gap so not brothers

AB = Abraham Benjamin


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 March 2008)

Just went surfing looking for a youtube of Symonds dropping his shoulder into the streaker (an hour ago whatever - bit early apparently ).

found this one ... does look a bit controversial. - lucky he missed the wicket . 

 Cheap Act by Symonds to run out the batsman??


----------



## Stan 101 (4 March 2008)

Congrats India... They were mentaly tougher and took their chances.
Dhoni looks to have the leadership well in hand and will lead the younger generation into the next decade. Tendulkar leaves Australia as the true champion he is... 

Gilchrist could have asked for a better end, but he's a champ, like Tendulkar and as such, the way he went out will soon be forgotten and just the great memories will last.

cheers,


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 March 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Just went surfing looking for a youtube of Symonds dropping his shoulder into the streaker (an hour ago whatever - bit early apparently ).




only had to wait coupla hours  

 Andrews Symonds versus a streaker 

PS well done India

PS lol - Richie says " Symonds was a bit unlucky - he went the wrong way" .



> A streaker ran on the the Gabba ground during Australia vs India 4/3/08. He ran directly towards Andrews Symonds, bad move


----------



## Julia (4 March 2008)

When will all this eternal cricket be over?


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 March 2008)

Julia said:


> When will all this eternal cricket be over?




never mind julia
 the lawn bowls season just around the corner


----------



## Wysiwyg (5 March 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> only had to wait coupla hours
> 
> [ Andrews Symonds versus a streaker
> 
> ...





Lololol 2020 there was another one later (i went to the game ) and unfortunately they were both males.According to the people around me. 


India best in the series and well deserved finals victory.


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 March 2008)

wys, nailbiter yes? - top match.
India deserved to take home some sort of trophy. 
hey, you weren't one of the streakers were you. lol


----------



## Bomba (5 March 2008)

and now ..... bring on footy season lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 March 2008)

Bomba said:


> and now ..... bring on footy season lol



lol - actually they were saying that Symonds trains with the Broncos. 
 and his shoulder charge was straight outta the rugby manual


----------



## chops_a_must (5 March 2008)

Very glad Windia smacked the Aussies.

I think they are going to be the next dominant team in cricket... if their U19 team is anything to go by...

And now Gilly can go quietly, and raise Michael Slater's kids for him...


----------



## dalek (5 March 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> Very glad Windia smacked the Aussies.
> 
> I think they are going to be the next dominant team in cricket... if their U19 team is anything to go by...
> 
> And now Gilly can go quietly, and raise Michael Slater's kids for him...




No argument India did a great job and Tendulkar is brilliant.
They are certainly set to capture a world crown pretty soon.
But I would never agree that it's a good thing to see Australia beaten, at anything.
Yeah OK I know patriotism isn't all that fashionable, I blame my early school years, saluting the flag, pledging allegiance etc. every Monday morning assembly.


----------



## jman2007 (9 March 2008)

*Daniel Vettori*, World's best allrounder?

*Vettori's batting record in Tests for NZ since 2005:*

Tests: 18
Runs: 1052
Average: 50.09
Strikerate: 73.46
100's/50's: 1/7

*Overall allrounder stats since Jan 2005:*

Tests: 19
Runs: 1060
Bat Av (1): 48.18
Wickets: 50
Bowl Av (2): 31.28
1/2: 16.90

jman


----------



## justjohn (29 March 2008)

1st Test India V South Africa being played now

S.A. 1st inn-540

India. 1st inn 4-530(Sehwag 319 off 304balls) Tendulkar O

no wonder everyone is rushing over there to play 20/20 with flat decks like this


----------



## justjohn (22 May 2008)

New look aussie team playing tonight in the Windies  1st test .Hayden & Clarke out ,In Katich, Hodge and test deputant Haddin(keeper).Batting looks a bit shakey with Ponting having an ordinary IPL series out of form.Bowling looks good though with Macgill taking plenty of wickets in the lead up game


----------



## Bomba (22 May 2008)

Now what should i do?

Stay up and catch the IPL and the test?

or;

have an early nite and get up early to watch the closing play.

Knowing my luck, the start will be delayed because of some dodgy reason and play will end early because of bad light meaning i do not get to see any action.


----------



## Bomba (23 May 2008)

well ..... lucky i went to bed early, as the IPL got washed out and i got to get up early and watch Ricky get to 150.  Magical innings when Aus were in trouble.  Hussey backed him up well to recover the innings and now Hodge is doing a good job.


----------



## jklucas (19 January 2010)

Yay cricket.


----------

